# Senza sesso



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Buongiorno

Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
Un anno senza rapporti
Io lo cercavo mi diceva stanco stressato
È un avvocato impegnatissimo
Indagato cercato prove e non ha nessuna
Dice che non può esserci la passione di prima dopo 10 anni che ci stiamo trascinando ma mi ama e tornerà tutto come prima
Però non torna e io sono stufa di aspettare

Lui sembra farsene una ragione al di là della professione è un uomo pigro che investe tutto nello studio

Io sono più frizzante e anche una bella donna
Abbiamo due figli che sono la nostra gioia

Leggo di matrimoni bianchi e mi viene male ma il mio è così


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...



Buongiorno!Io ho un'''amica''che mi ha detto che sono 3 anni che il marito non si fa'avanti,lei 56 lui 63..e io le ho messo la pulce,avra'amante ovvio...questa poveretta e'repressa quindi,e infatti dopo due baci era in estasi.

i 1o anni non voglioni dire un bel niente..noi abbiamo passato da un pezzo i 20...ma il ritmo e'sempre lo stesso..e ci mancherebbe!!!leva il sesso.. e che resta del matrimonio???


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


E' un'impresa spesso difficile... ma io proverei a portarlo da un medico, per prima cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

I figli sono piccoli?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' un'impresa spesso difficile... ma io proverei a portarlo da un medico, per prima cosa.


concordo:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I figli sono piccoli?


6 e 8


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


Se vuoi approffitarne, io ci sono.
Scherzo, ma nemmeno troppo.
Comunque, affermi che tuo marito sia un uomo pigro, per cui questa sua pigrizia probabilmente ha avuto il sopravvento anche nel sesso. Tu hai provato a solleticarlo con fantasie di vario tipo?
Probabilmente è solo un fattore momentaneo che durante il periodo di vacanza si risolve.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

premessa mio marito era stato licenziato
legale di una multinazionale importante

ora si è aperto stuidio e  a fatica si è ricreato posizione molto buona ma tanti sacrifici

può essere questo?

capirei ....anche se di famiglia molto benestante dico io i probelmi sono ancora altri (salute)

ma adesso perchè non cercarmi

aveva paura di terzo figlio

da novembre prendo la pillola
a che pro?

tanto non serve


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premessa mio marito era stato licenziato
> legale di una multinazionale importante
> 
> ora si è aperto stuidio e *a fatica si è ricreato posizione molto buona ma tanti sacrifici
> ...


Il problema lo hai identificato tu, è un mero problema legato al suo lavoro, per cui perde lo stimolo in altre settori.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


Sono nelle tue stesse condizioni. Non so che consigli darti. Io gli ho parlato fino allo sfinimento. Mi sono resa disponibile ad accompagnarlo da un medico, a fare terapia insieme o qualunque cosa lui ritenga utile per sbloccare questa situazione.Nulla. Per lui non è un problema così grosso. Mi è vicino gli dispiace che io ci soffra ma tutto finisce lì. Se insisto un pochino la risposta è che non capisce perchè lo faccio diventare un problema quando i problemi nella vita sono altri. sinceramente mi sono arresa, non affronto più il problema e non ho più voglia di cercarlo perchè l'ennesimo rifiuto mi farebbe stare peggio di come sto.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Io prima quando ci siamo conosciuti forse ero + tutta dedita a lui
Poi ero molto bella

Ora sono ancora  una bellissima donna dicono, alta curata. Certo non faccio più la modella (studiando la facevo) ho altre priorità mi sarò inciccita un po’ dopo due gravidanze 

Ma non sono trasparente


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Il problema lo hai identificato tu, è un mero problema legato al suo lavoro, per cui perde lo stimolo in altre settori.


si ma ora va bene, molto
è felice
si sente stimato
ha fatto miracoli visto il periodo

ha anche quello e basta io gestisco tutto lavoro casa figli


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io prima quando ci siamo conosciuti forse ero + tutta dedita a lui
> Poi ero molto bella
> 
> Ora sono ancora una bellissima donna dicono, alta curata. Certo non faccio più la modella (studiando la facevo) ho altre priorità mi sarò inciccita un po’ dopo due gravidanze
> ...


Non vedo il nesso con il fisico. Se si ama una persona la si desidera al di la che il fisico sia da modella o meno.
Gli hai regalato 2 figli per cui ovviamente una donna subisce dei cambiamenti con il parto.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non vedo il nesso con il fisico. Se si ama una persona la si desidera al di la che il fisico sia da modella o meno.
> Gli hai regalato 2 figli per cui ovviamente una donna subisce dei cambiamenti con il parto.


lo so me le cerco tutte le motivazioni

sicuro sono + stanca + incazzata per una donna non è semplice si sa fare tutto

forse incazzosa io esaurito lui

ma anche adesso non torna...io temo sia finita
c e affetto
non so se amore

lo desidero poco pure io adesso


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Post semi - scherzoso.

Tebe ha lanciato la moda dello sputo della minestra per i traditori.
Tu potresti lanciare quella pasticca di Viagra squagliata nella minestra.

Cioè, se pur ritrovandoti in posizione 12:15 (immagina le lancette dell'orologio) e con tua moglie davanti a te, e non succede niente, passerei direttamente alle manette.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Post semi - scherzoso.
> 
> Tebe ha lanciato la moda dello sputo della minestra per i traditori.
> Tu potresti lanciare quella pasticca di Viagra squagliata nella minestra.
> ...


inizio ot

perchè vengo sempre citata come esempio negativo? Uff

Fine ot
:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' un'impresa spesso difficile... ma io proverei a portarlo da un medico, per prima cosa.


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> inizio ot
> 
> perchè vengo sempre citata come esempio negativo? Uff
> 
> ...


Donna perchè tu sei l'anima nera femminile del forum no?
L'unica degna di stare a fianco di lui...il venerabile Lothar de Romagna...che la figa se la magna no?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...



Trovati un amante. Magari si sveglia se non è troppo tardi

Buscopann


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Per cui stai affermando che la situazione è vicendevole, lui non ti cerca e tu non lo desideri... uhmmm


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Trovati un amante. Magari si sveglia se non è troppo tardi
> 
> Buscopann



 buscoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buscoooooooooooooooooooo


A volte le mazzate in testa sono più terapeutiche delle parole :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (4 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Trovati un amante. Magari si sveglia se non è troppo tardi
> 
> Buscopann


Dai, che consigli del cazzo però! :unhappy:


----------



## ferita (4 Luglio 2012)

*il licenziamento potrebbe entrarci...*

http://www.amando.it/sesso/problemi-curiosita/cause-calo-del-desiderio-sessuale.html


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

prima si escludono patologie fisiche, poi depressione .


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai, che consigli del cazzo però! :unhappy:


Dipende dal cazzo :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende dal cazzo :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



ma che hai oggi??? sarà il caldo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima si escludono patologie fisiche, poi depressione .


Quoto


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> inizio ot
> 
> perchè vengo sempre citata come esempio negativo? Uff
> 
> ...


Ma mica era un esempio negativo  Anzi.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Per cui stai affermando che la situazione è vicendevole, lui non ti cerca e tu non lo desideri... uhmmm



Per esperienza... dopo un periodo prolungato in cui lui non ti vuole e ti scansa etc.. anche il tuo desiderio per lui cala. E' come proteggersi...


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che hai oggi??? sarà il caldo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahò...va bene dimenticare l'anniversario...il compleanno...schiacciare il tubetto del dentifricio da metà...lasciare la tavoletta del water alzata...tutto quello che vuoi...Ma non trombare la moglie è comunque meritevole di corna. 
Insomma...E' un po' come camminare sui carboni ardenti..Se poi ti bruci i piedi non puoi mica dire che non ti poteva succedere!

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò...va bene dimenticare l'anniversario...il compleanno...schiacciare il tubetto del dentifricio da metà...lasciare la tavoletta del water alzata...tutto quello che vuoi...Ma non trombare la moglie è comunque meritevole di corna.
> Insomma...E' un po' come camminare sui carboni ardenti..Se poi ti bruci i piedi non puoi mica dire che non ti poteva succedere!
> 
> Buscopann


:yes:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò...va bene dimenticare l'anniversario...il compleanno...schiacciare il tubetto del dentifricio da metà...lasciare la tavoletta del water alzata...tutto quello che vuoi...Ma non trombare la moglie è comunque meritevole di corna.
> Insomma...E' un po' come camminare sui carboni ardenti..Se poi ti bruci i piedi non puoi mica dire che non ti poteva succedere!
> 
> Buscopann



Il mio ex non la pensava così 

...

Eppure...


Sai, una moglie innamorata, con un marito che comunque è presente, può aspettare. Il problema è che quando ci sei dentro non sai neanche se aspettare porterà a qualcosa.
E ogni giorno passa con la rabbia e l'angoscia che sale, la paura, etc etc...
Ma non vuoi arrenderti... c'è chi dice "lascialo!"

Ma diamine, non conosco nessuno che lascerebbe un marito o moglie amati perchè non fa sesso... eppure la sofferenza di essere sempre rifiutati è enorme...

Da lì, scatta l'idea che il tradimento aiuti a sopportare una situazione, che si spera sia passeggera.
Qualche volta funziona... qualche altra no...

Devo dire che quando ero io a essere respinta (respinta fisicamente, mi spingeva via se anche lo baciavo in modo un pò più passionale) non credevo che ci fossero così tante coppie nella mia situazione...


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premessa mio marito era stato licenziato
> legale di una multinazionale importante
> 
> ora si è aperto stuidio e  a fatica si è ricreato posizione molto buona ma tanti sacrifici
> ...


O' cazz' nun vole pensier'....

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premessa mio marito era stato licenziato
> legale di una multinazionale importante
> 
> ora si è aperto stuidio e  a fatica si è ricreato posizione molto buona ma tanti sacrifici
> ...


sixuramente un problema come quello che gli è capitato può influire sulla libido,nel senso che 6 talmente preoccupato dal domani da non sentire nemmeno la voglia.

ma se da un anno non ti tocca e 6 certa che non ha altre......anch'io consiglierei il medico.
Più uno psicologo che un andrologo.

"altri" suggerimenti......siamo sul portale dell'infedeltà,ma non vuol dire.   dipende solo da quanto tu te la sentirai di resistere


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> O' cazz' nun vole pensier'....
> 
> ahahahahah



appunto, ma sai per es. se di notte gli si alza?
sai NR, non Stermy:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono nelle tue stesse condizioni. Non so che consigli darti. Io gli ho parlato fino allo sfinimento. Mi sono resa disponibile ad accompagnarlo da un medico, a fare terapia insieme o qualunque cosa lui ritenga utile per sbloccare questa situazione.Nulla. Per lui non è un problema così grosso. Mi è vicino gli dispiace che io ci soffra ma tutto finisce lì. Se insisto un pochino la risposta è che non capisce perchè lo faccio diventare un problema quando i problemi nella vita sono altri. sinceramente mi sono arresa, non affronto più il problema e non ho più voglia di cercarlo perchè l'ennesimo rifiuto mi farebbe stare peggio di come sto.
> In bocca al lupo


se permetti un parere, hai commesso un errore madornale a pressarlo.

meglio lasciare che sia lui a cercare di nuovo te.   e se invece avesse raggiunto il Nirvana.....non puoi fare altro che accertarlo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex non la pensava così
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto ma in particolare i grassetti.
Cosa dici a chi ti chiede (parlo di genitori o figli, amiche) perchè vi lasciati? Perchè non facevamo sesso.
Un donna che lascia il marito SOLO perchè non da sesso. Inconcepibile.
Soprattutto se quell'uomo non ha altri difetti, se è un padre presente, un marito collaborativo, senza vizi, che la sera non esce, ecc ecc.....
E la paura di essere giudicata da tutti quelli a cui vuoi bene ti porta a convincerti che in effetti davvero non  può essere una motivazione.
Mio marito quando tra il serio e lo scherzoso gli ho detto che lo lascio. Mi ha guardato e detto "complimenti, e u lasceresti un uomo SOLO perchè sono 9 mesi che non fa sesso?" Vuol dire che non mi ami. E lui ne è convinto. Non lo fa con arroganza o presunzione. Per lui il sesso ha importanza 10 in una scala da 1 a 100


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto ma in particolare i grassetti.
> Cosa dici a chi ti chiede (parlo di genitori o figli, amiche) perchè vi lasciati? Perchè non facevamo sesso.
> Un donna che lascia il marito SOLO perchè non da sesso. Inconcepibile.
> Soprattutto se quell'uomo non ha altri difetti, se è un padre presente, un marito collaborativo, senza vizi, che la sera non esce, ecc ecc.....
> ...


sai già come la penso.ha un disagio di cui non sappiamo la natura ma rimane egoista nel non voler indagare .
è un suo dovere verso di te, verso la coppia


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se permetti un parere, hai commesso un errore madornale a pressarlo.
> 
> meglio lasciare che sia lui a cercare di nuovo te.   e se invece avesse raggiunto il Nirvana.....non puoi fare altro che accertarlo


beh pero' il pressing e' funzionale anche a lavarsi la coscienza...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

```

```



Minerva ha detto:


> sai già come la penso.ha un disagio di cui non sappiamo la natura ma rimane egoista nel non voler indagare .
> è un suo dovere verso di te, verso la coppia


E sai che so che hai ragione.
Ma è più forte di me, sono condizionata da tutti e dal fatto che tutti pensino che sia una persona meravigliosa (e lo è per molti aspetti). Purtroppo non ho il coraggio di passare per la stronza. Lo stimo molto per tante cose, ma mi accorgo che lentamente sto rinunciando a lottare per noi. Mi accontento di un quieto vivere ed evado ogni tanto dalla quotidianità. Non posso pensare di togliergli la quotidianità con i suoi figli, non lo merita e per come è messo adesso tra lavoro e impegni finirebbe per non vederli così spesso. 
A volte, gli vedo fare e dire cose che mi fanno pensare che l'uomo che ho sposato è ancora lì, da qualche parte e mi ritrovo a risperare....
Scusate ho invaso un tread non mio...Mi ritiro


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se permetti un parere, hai commesso un errore madornale a pressarlo.
> 
> meglio lasciare che sia lui a cercare di nuovo te. e se invece avesse raggiunto il Nirvana.....non puoi fare altro che accertarlo


io non prendo nessun tipo di iniziativa dal punto di vista sessuale. Non lo faccio da mesi. Lìho fatto all'inizio.
Il mio pressare è una volta ogni tanto provare ad affrontare l'argomento, parlando, cercando di fargli capire che sono lì per lui, che sono disposta a mettermi in gioco, ad aiutarlo


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


Forse dopo dieci anni è un po' presto per parlare di calo del desiderio, ma ci può stare, o meglio, accade e basta.
Se ogni caso è a se, quello di tuo marito è negativamente accompagnato dal fatto che il lavoro lo assorbe completamente.

Se perdi il desiderio, il che non è detto sia una disfunzione fisica, di conseguenza l'argomento diviene motivo di stress e di pigrizia come per tutto il resto...tranne che per il lavoro.


----------



## geko (4 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se permetti un parere, hai commesso un errore madornale a pressarlo.
> 
> meglio lasciare che sia lui a cercare di nuovo te.   e se invece avesse raggiunto il Nirvana.....*non puoi fare altro che accertarlo*



O accettarGLIELO. Tanto 'un gli serve più...


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non prendo nessun tipo di iniziativa dal punto di vista sessuale. Non lo faccio da mesi. Lìho fatto all'inizio.
> Il mio pressare è una volta ogni tanto provare ad affrontare l'argomento, parlando, cercando di fargli capire che sono lì per lui, che sono disposta a mettermi in gioco, ad aiutarlo


ma se tu dici che da 1 a 100 il sesso gli interessa 10,magari non vuole nessun aiuto perchè gli va bene così.

in casi come il tuo, le evasioni dal quotidiano sono oggettivamente l'unica soluzione


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, ma sai per es. se di notte gli si alza?
> sai NR, non Stermy:mrgreen:


Allora vuol dire che idraulicamente è tutto a posto.

Ma il sesso è la combinazione di stimoli fisici e mentali.


----------



## Carola (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E sai che so che hai ragione.
> Ma è più forte di me, sono condizionata da tutti e dal fatto che tutti pensino che sia una persona meravigliosa (e lo è per molti aspetti). Purtroppo non ho il coraggio di passare per la stronza. Lo stimo molto per tante cose, ma mi accorgo che lentamente sto rinunciando a lottare per noi. Mi accontento di un quieto vivere ed evado ogni tanto dalla quotidianità. Non posso pensare di togliergli la quotidianità con i suoi figli, non lo merita e per come è messo adesso tra lavoro e impegni finirebbe per non vederli così spesso.
> A volte, gli vedo fare e dire cose che mi fanno pensare che l'uomo che ho sposato è ancora lì, da qualche parte e mi ritrovo a risperare....
> Scusate ho invaso un tread non mio...Mi ritiro


Qui tutto uguale

Ora va meglio ma prendo iniziativa io
tra un po’ mi scoccio  di nuovo eh
Ho rinunciato ad un uomo che mi piaceva ora vediamo se si sveglia


----------



## Carola (4 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma se tu dici che da 1 a 100 il sesso gli interessa 10,magari non vuole nessun aiuto perchè gli va bene così.
> 
> in casi come il tuo, le evasioni dal quotidiano sono oggettivamente l'unica soluzione


eh


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' il pressing e' funzionale anche a lavarsi la coscienza...
> 
> ahahahahahah


e su questo ti sbagli di brutto, mi spiace......
sono arrivata a sperare che lui abbia un'altra solo per sapere che mio marito sta bene, che è un uomo sano fisicamente e psicologicamente.
Ti dico che se lui ricominciasse a ceercarmi forse sarei più felice per lui che per me
Quello che più mi fa male e vedere la scarsa importanza che lui da a questo problema


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

*volete sapere come è non fare sesso per un anno?*

Bene.

Comincia così...

Con i rapporti che magari già tiepidini si allontanano sempre di più.
Prima non ci badavi, ma adesso anche senza volerlo lo tieni a mente... è un mese... è un mese e mezzo...
E quando alleluja a lui va... sembra un dovere.. peggio, sembra che stia con una prostituta, non ha tempo o voglia per l'intimità del fare l'amore, è una cosa secca e arida, dalla quale ti alzi quasi violata e vergognosa...

A un certo punto il conto sale... due mesi, tre mesi...

Non siamo idiote. Sappiamo tutto, stress, lavoro... ci facciamo in 4 per non stressarlo, ci carichiamo della sua parte di lavoro in casa, lo coccoliamo, gli portiamo il succo di frutta quando cazzeggia sul computer invece di cazzeggiare con noi.
Guardiamo avide il calendario aspettando quei tre giorni di vacanza... magari allora...

E lì... nulla. Ci avviciniamo, lo seduciamo... ci scansa.
Non c'è lingerie che tenga, non voce languida, non fantasie sussurrate all'orecchio.
Ti fa sentire sporca.
Non scherzo. Ti fa sentire sporca proporre qualcosa ed essere allontanata, messa alla porta. Come se avessi proposto chissà che.
Provi qualche cosa di più audace? "Che idiozia... smettila, non è il momento".
Come andare a una festa vestita in maschera, e sei da sola, tutti gli altri in eleganti abiti da sera.

Cominci a parlare. Lui non vede il problema.
Parli... no, non c'è un problema, il problema sono io e basta.

Taci, allora, non vuoi pressarlo.

5 mesi, 6 mesi...

Gli proponi sesso "gratis"... amore, ti faccio un pompino... solo per te, solo per il tuo piacere... mi spinge via, sta giocando al computer.
Parliamo? "e di cosa? è tutto normale, sei tu che ti fai problemi"

"amore sto perdendo anche io il desiderio... sono frustrata, sto male..."
"E' colpa tua, una volta eri allegra e serena, ora sei rabbiosa, mi passa la voglia"

E allora inghiotti di nuovo, e ti sforzi di essere la mogliettina perfetta...

7 mesi, 8 mesi...

Arrivi a sospirare di sollievo quando hai il ciclo... non cambia nulla, ma almeno in quei giorni non ti tocca perchè non puoi, non perchè non vuole.. in quei giorni non ci pensi neppure tu... si fa per dire...

La rabbia sale, esci di casa e piangi, torni a casa e piangi. (questo vale per me, perchè oltre alla mancanza del sesso ce n'erano infinite altre)

Un estraneo in casa. Un amico, nel migliore dei casi. Un nemico, in qualche caso. Perchè è una persona che non ti vuole bene quella che scarica su di te tutta la responsabilità della situazione.

"Andiamo dal medico?"
"No, non ce n'è motivo, sei solo tu che vedi un problema"

Cazzo.

9 mesi, 10 mesi...

Non so le altre, ma io sì, ho cominciato a trascurarmi. Mi vedevo coi suoi occhi, brutta, informe, non desiderabile, e allora mi vestivo e comportavo di conseguenza.
Sono diventata brutta, ai miei occhi. Peggio. Schifosa. Perchè cazzo, solo un essere schifosa si evita così.

"Sto perdendo il desiderio anche io... ti prego affrontiamo il problema.."
"Non c'è problema. Sei tu che sei sempre arrabbiata e nervosa"

Il dialogo si interrompe anche nelle altre cose. Perchè da parte di entrambi c'è la paura di affrontare il discorso sesso. Un tabù ormai che ha fagocitato anche ogni altra cosa che non siano le piccole necessità quotidiane.
Non ridi più, non sei più complice, perchè c'è quella voragine che non riesci a colmare nè a spiegare.

11 mesi, 12 mesi... eccetera eccetera...


----------



## Carola (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e su questo ti sbagli di brutto, mi spiace......
> sono arrivata a sperare che lui abbia un'altra solo per sapere che mio marito sta bene, che è un uomo sano fisicamente e psicologicamente.
> Ti dico che se lui ricominciasse a ceercarmi forse sarei più felice per lui che per me
> Quello che più mi fa male e vedere la scarsa importanza che lui da a questo problema


farfalla sei me
e  Dovreste vedere mio maritoBellissimo
No davvero he

Un figo perso

Eppure..


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e su questo ti sbagli di brutto, mi spiace......
> sono arrivata a sperare che lui abbia un'altra solo per sapere che mio marito sta bene, che è un uomo sano fisicamente e psicologicamente.
> Ti dico che se lui ricominciasse a ceercarmi forse sarei più felice per lui che per me
> Quello che più mi fa male e vedere la scarsa importanza che lui da a questo problema


a sto punto però la domanda sorge spontanea: ma lui è stato così sempre?

perchè un conto è avere un periodo in cui per mille ed una ragione può esserci un calo della libido.  e lì la donna fa bene a cercare di stare accanto anche sopportando.

ma se per lui il sesso è sempre contato relativamente poco....e da come scrivi,pari essere una donna molto passionale....allora l'errore è stato anche tuo.
Nel senso che luilì per te è più un fratello o un amico caro che un compagno.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e su questo ti sbagli di brutto, mi spiace......
> sono arrivata a sperare che lui abbia un'altra solo per sapere che mio marito sta bene, che è un uomo sano fisicamente e psicologicamente.
> Ti dico che se lui ricominciasse a ceercarmi forse sarei più felice per lui che per me
> Quello che più mi fa male e vedere la scarsa importanza che lui da a questo problema



:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto ma in particolare i grassetti.
> Cosa dici a chi ti chiede (parlo di genitori o figli, amiche) perchè vi lasciati? Perchè non facevamo sesso.
> Un donna che lascia il marito SOLO perchè non da sesso. Inconcepibile.
> Soprattutto se quell'uomo non ha altri difetti, se è un padre presente, un marito collaborativo, senza vizi, che la sera non esce, ecc ecc.....
> ...



L'unico momento in cui mio marito si è riscosso, anche se in modo brutto e con orribili conseguenze, è stato quando ha scoperto il mio singolo tradimento.

I discorsi di separazione, la possibile fine della coppia, lo lasciavano inalterato, forse perchè incredulo.
La "presenza" di un altro l'ha scosso molto.

Non ti dico di tradirlo, ma forse piuttosto che parlare di separazione, parlare di "o andiamo dal medico etc, o mi faccio l'amante"

La mancanza di sesso è una delle cause che possono portare all'addebito in una separazione.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e su questo ti sbagli di brutto, mi spiace......
> sono arrivata a sperare che lui abbia un'altra solo per sapere che mio marito sta bene, che è un uomo sano fisicamente e psicologicamente.
> Ti dico che se lui ricominciasse a ceercarmi forse sarei più felice per lui che per me
> Quello che più mi fa male e vedere la scarsa importanza che lui da a questo problema


beh pero' che tu sia contenta per un suo eventuale sollazzo reciproco non toglie il fatto che dopo aver esperito tanti tentativi infruttuosi tu non abbia la coscienza piu' sollevata...

e di brutto pure...

anzi me pare anche che la "contentezza" coadiuvi pure maggiormente tale riduzione di sensi di colpa...

insomma e' n'aggravante...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bene.
> 
> Comincia così...
> 
> ...


Mi riconosco poco in questo.
Mio marito non mi tratta male. Le volte che mi sono avvicinata mi ha semplicemente detto "non ce la faccio" ed era mortificato per questo
Ma questo non lo spinge a cercare di capire. Questo mi ferisce. Il fatto che ignorare il problema gli pesi meno che farsi aiutare.
Dopodichè non è mai stato uno da "tutte le sere", dei due sono io la più passionale. Non sono mai stata uno schianto ma mio marito mi ha sempre trattata come se fossi la più bella. Mai un appunto, depilata non depilata, tuta da ginnastica o perizoma non hanno mai fatto la differenza nel desiderarmi più o meno.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi riconosco poco in questo.
> Mio marito non mi tratta male. Le volte che mi sono avvicinata mi ha semplicemente detto "non ce la faccio" ed era mortificato per questo
> Ma questo non lo spinge a cercare di capire. Questo mi ferisce. Il fatto che ignorare il problema gli pesi meno che farsi aiutare.
> Dopodichè non è mai stato uno da "tutte le sere", dei due sono io la più passionale. Non sono mai stata uno schianto ma mio marito mi ha sempre trattata come se fossi la più bella. Mai un appunto, depilata non depilata, tuta da ginnastica o perizoma non hanno mai fatto la differenza nel desiderarmi più o meno.


allora la situazione è semplice e la soluzione l'hai già trovata.   per curiosità e se hai voglia di scriverlo....quanti anni ha tuo marito?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> a sto punto però la domanda sorge spontanea: ma lui è stato così sempre?
> 
> perchè un conto è avere un periodo in cui per mille ed una ragione può esserci un calo della libido. e lì la donna fa bene a cercare di stare accanto anche sopportando.
> 
> ...


io ho sempre desiderato moltissimo mio marito. Avrei fatto l'amore con lui ogni sera. In 26 anni che stiamo insieme non è mai successo che io avessi "mal di testa" o altro....
Ma lo conosco da quando ero bambina, e l'affetto che mi lega a lui va oltre tutto.
Io vorrei solo vederlo felice. E se essere felice vuol dire non stare con me, mi faccio da parte e lui lo sa. Questo non intacca in alcun modo la mia opinione su di  lui.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' che tu sia contenta per un suo eventuale sollazzo reciproco non toglie il fatto che dopo aver esperito tanti tentativi infruttuosi tu non abbia la coscienza piu' sollevata...
> 
> e di brutto pure...
> 
> ...


I sensi di colpa per il mio tradimento restano inalterati da un suo eventuale tradimento.
La contentezza (mi sembra eccessivo visto che ci starei male di sicuro) riguarderebbe solo la sua persona non la mia. Non sarei felice per me, per alleggerirmi la coscienza (sarebbe impossibile) sarei felice per lui


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho sempre desiderato moltissimo mio marito. Avrei fatto l'amore con lui ogni sera. In 26 anni che stiamo insieme non è mai successo che io avessi "mal di testa" o altro....
> Ma lo conosco da quando ero bambina, e l'affetto che mi lega a lui va oltre tutto.
> Io vorrei solo vederlo felice. E se essere felice vuol dire non stare con me, mi faccio da parte e lui lo sa. Questo non intacca in alcun modo la mia opinione su di  lui.


ti lascio perche' ti amo tanto e' bellissimo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


il consiglio che ti do: fatti un amante, che sia giovane e gioviale, lo devi gestire con discrezione, piantalo immediatamente se ti pone dei problemi,non tirarla alla lunga ma cambia spesso e mi raccomando che sia solo sesso senza nessun coinvolgimento; nel caso che tuo marito lo venga  sapere, spero che tu  ti asterrai da ogni confessione, avrai una valida ragione e puo' darsi che si risvegli il desiderio per te, cmq non sprecare il tempo,si ha una sola vita.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> I sensi di colpa per il mio tradimento restano inalterati da un suo eventuale tradimento.
> La contentezza (mi sembra eccessivo visto che ci starei male di sicuro) riguarderebbe solo la sua persona non la mia. Non sarei felice per me, per alleggerirmi la coscienza (sarebbe impossibile) sarei felice per lui


farfa' siamo umani, in quel caso che speri, scomparirebbero del tutto.....

ed il fatto che rimarchi sempre lo sfinimento nei tentativi esperiti, e' n'altra tattica autoassolutoria...

niente di nuovo sotto il sole...

stiamo da capo a 12...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora la situazione è semplice e la soluzione l'hai già trovata. per curiosità e se hai voglia di scriverlo....quanti anni ha tuo marito?


42


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> farfa' siamo umani, in quel caso che speri, scomparirebbero del tutto.....
> 
> ed il fatto che rimarchi sempre lo sfinimento nei tentativi esperiti, e' n'altra tattica autoassolutoria...
> 
> ...


Se vuoi ti do ragione.
Ma hai torto


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti do ragione.
> Ma hai torto


ma certo io ho sempre torto...per definizione...

ahahahah

comunque lo facevo piu' vecchietto tuo marito, forse fuorviato...


----------



## fightclub (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex non la pensava così
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


vale anche per i mariti innamorati
salvo poi che dopo che mi ha cornificato mi sia stata rinfacciata l'unica volta che lei ha fatto il primo passo dicendo che io non la cercavo più.... IO! :ira:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> vale anche per i mariti innamorati
> salvo poi che dopo che mi ha cornificato mi sia stata rinfacciata l'unica volta che lei ha fatto il primo passo dicendo che io non la cercavo più.... IO! :ira:



Sì vale anche per i mariti.
La esprimevo dal mio punto di vista di donna, ma anche io conosco vari casi in cui è la moglie ad aver perso il desiderio...


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> vale anche per i mariti innamorati
> salvo poi che dopo che mi ha cornificato mi sia stata rinfacciata l'unica volta che lei ha fatto il primo passo dicendo che io non la cercavo più.... IO! :ira:


ma infatti so' tutte stronzate e tentativi squallidi di farti cadere nelle loro trappole psicologiche...

ed il bello e' che vedo che in tanti/e ce cascano co' tutte le scarpe...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> vale anche per i mariti innamorati
> salvo poi che dopo che mi ha cornificato mi sia stata rinfacciata l'unica volta che lei ha fatto il primo passo dicendo che io non la cercavo più.... IO! :ira:


Certo che vale. Ho colleghe che sembra che vadano a letto con il marito per fargli un favore e che ne farebbero anche a meno. E molte di loro non hanno l'amante per quanto ne so. E non ti dico con che faccia mi guardano quando parliamo di questi argomenti. Se sapessero che mio marito non viene a letto con me, sapendo come si comporta sul resto mi reputerebbero la donna più fortunata al mondo.
io non sono mai stata così. Ho diverse mancanze, e sensi di colpa ma a mio marito ho sempre mostrato il mio desiderio. non ho smesso di desiderarlo nemmeno quando ho avuto una relazione. (criticabile lo so ma è la realtà)


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti lascio perche' ti amo tanto e' bellissimo...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Quella più bella che mi sono sentito dire è:
Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo, e poi non saprei come vivere senza di te...

aahahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Kid (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella più bella che mi sono sentito dire è:
> Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo, e poi non saprei come vivere senza di te...
> 
> aahahahahahahahaahahaha


La più gettonata con me era: sei un ragazzo da sposare per chiunque... ma non per me.


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non prendo nessun tipo di iniziativa dal punto di vista sessuale. Non lo faccio da mesi. Lìho fatto all'inizio.
> Il mio pressare è una volta ogni tanto provare ad affrontare l'argomento, parlando, cercando di fargli capire che sono lì per lui, che sono disposta a mettermi in gioco, ad aiutarlo


Uhmmm, ma un bel approcio più in action???? Guarda, quando non ho voglia la mia cara compagnuccia non si limita a farmi capire...direi che se non mi viene voglia dovrei essere gay, e fidati che non ne ho davvero voglia , ma me la fa venire.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti lascio perche' ti amo tanto e' bellissimo...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


dove l'ho scritto?
ho detto che LUI mi può lasciare
e' un tantino diverso mi sembra


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella più bella che mi sono sentito dire è:
> Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo, e poi non saprei come vivere senza di te...
> 
> aahahahahahahahaahahaha


e poi non solo l'hanno scoperto ma stavano pure mejo.....

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il consiglio che ti do: fatti un amante, che sia giovane e gioviale, lo devi gestire con discrezione, piantalo immediatamente se ti pone dei problemi,non tirarla alla lunga ma cambia spesso e mi raccomando che sia solo sesso senza nessun coinvolgimento; nel caso che tuo marito lo venga  sapere, spero che tu  ti asterrai da ogni confessione, avrai una valida ragione e puo' darsi che si risvegli il desiderio per te, cmq non sprecare il tempo,si ha una sola vita.


Pian.
Io nel suo caso parlerei chiaro.
Gli dico...caro io non ce la faccio più, sento che mi farò un amante...vedi tu.
Perchè per me sarebbe troppo squallido e umiliante ricorrere a cose di nascosto.
Quando parlai lei mi rispose, fai pure come vuoi, che io non cedo ai tuoi ricatti.
La notte stessa ero a letto con un'altra, a cui avevo sempre detto di NO.

E fu sera e fu mattina
Primo giorno.

Sono un uomo fatto così.
Quando smetto di parlare non è perchè mi sono arreso, è perchè comincio ad agire.
E quando comincio ad agire, non c'è forza al mondo capace di fermarmi.

E vado avanti lento e pesante come uno schiacciasassi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, ma un bel approcio più in action???? Guarda, quando non ho voglia la mia cara compagnuccia non si limita a farmi capire...direi che se non mi viene voglia dovrei essere gay, e fidati che non ne ho davvero voglia , ma me la fa venire.


e secondo te all'inzio non ho provato?
Va in ansia.....
Daniele se dico che ha un problema non lo dico tanto per dire. Ne sono certa


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La più gettonata con me era: sei un ragazzo da sposare per chiunque... ma non per me.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Kid senti questa...
Si hai ragione, ma sento che sbagli!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> dove l'ho scritto?
> ho detto che LUI mi può lasciare
> e' un tantino diverso mi sembra


beh e dove sarebbe la differenza con un se stai meglio senza di me lasciami pure...

per me so' discorsi ipocriti uguali...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh e dove sarebbe la differenza con un se stai meglio senza di me lasciami pure...
> 
> per me so' discorsi ipocriti uguali...



Stermy a volte penso che fai apposta a non capire.
Non ho scritto che non soffrirei , o che resterei indifferente. Ma non credo sia giusto tenere legata a se una persona sapendo che lei starebbe meglio senza di te.
Poi il mio stato d'animo lo conosco io ma queto non deve influenzare la sua scelta


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio ex non la pensava così
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione è una sensazione euno stato d'animo bruttussimo.


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non prendo nessun tipo di iniziativa dal punto di vista sessuale. Non lo faccio da mesi. Lìho fatto all'inizio.
> Il mio pressare è una volta ogni tanto provare ad affrontare l'argomento, parlando, cercando di fargli capire che sono lì per lui, che sono disposta a mettermi in gioco, ad aiutarlo


Ritengo che sia la cosa migliore da farsi. Approvo.


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> farfalla sei me
> e Dovreste vedere mio maritoBellissimo
> No davvero he
> 
> ...


Scusa ma la bellezza non c'entra un tubazzo


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho sempre desiderato moltissimo mio marito. Avrei fatto l'amore con lui ogni sera. In 26 anni che stiamo insieme non è mai successo che io avessi "mal di testa" o altro....
> Ma lo conosco da quando ero bambina, e l'affetto che mi lega a lui va oltre tutto.
> Io vorrei solo vederlo felice. E se essere felice vuol dire non stare con me, mi faccio da parte e lui lo sa. Questo non intacca in alcun modo la mia opinione su di lui.


Mi sono piaciute molto le tue parole, frasi da persona molto saggia.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermy a volte penso che fai apposta a non capire.
> Non ho scritto che non soffrirei , o che resterei indifferente. Ma non credo sia giusto tenere legata a se una persona sapendo che lei starebbe meglio senza di te.
> Poi il mio stato d'animo lo conosco io ma queto non deve influenzare la sua scelta


Farfa' ma da quello che racconti, io non ho capito che tuo marito senza di te starebbe mejo, l'importante per lui e' che nun lo stressi pe' tromba' ed infatti tu hai provveduto fuori...

ahahahahah


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e secondo te all'inzio non ho provato?
> Va in ansia.....
> Daniele se dico che ha un problema non lo dico tanto per dire. Ne sono certa


Ha un problema psicologico che forse è derivato dal lavoro Farfalla, sai mi rendo conto di una cosa orribile tra me e la mia compagna, che a prescindere che lei ha un lavoro faticoso, le responsabilità economiche del mio lavoro che sono in aggiunta mi pesano assai, quando i dirigenti mi mettono pressione per la fatturazione di un ordine e le cose non vanno per il verso giusto inzio a dormire ancor meno di quel poco che dormo e di voglia di fare sesso neppure l'ombra. Considera che sono all'inizio da me, pensa che tuo marito di certo ha una posizione più alta e consolidata della mia e queste responsabilità sono maggiori, in questo caso sarebbe necessario o cambiare lavooro per stravolgere queste cose, i meccanismi noti a lavoro oppure inziare a dividere le cose in compartimenti stagni ed in questo uno psicologo è utile (strano detto da me).

Ciao ciao


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pian.
> Io nel suo caso parlerei chiaro.
> Gli dico...caro io non ce la faccio più, sento che mi farò un amante...vedi tu.
> Perchè per me sarebbe troppo squallido e umiliante ricorrere a cose di nascosto.
> ...



io mi sono adattato. accetto i rifiuti, la non voglia l'assenza di sonno e la mancanza di stimolo da parte sua. accetto perchè la amo e perchè il sesso tre volte la settimana, sebbene molto soddisfacente, e non lo consideri abbastanza, non voglio che diventi un problema della coppia, razionalmente.  penso di essere io ad avere dei problemi dall'altra parte. un esempio? sono molti giorni che esco la mattina alle 8 e rincaso alle 11 e queste settimane sono impegnato anche di notte in quanto stiamo chiudendo un importante operazione negli stati uniti. lunedì notte sono tornato a casa alle 4 e 30. mia moglie mi aveva lasciato la cena. ho mangiato, ho bevuto una birra sono andato a dormire e avevo voglia di fare l'amore....lei, ovviamente mi ha mandato a stendere (a ragione....).... io più mi stresso più farei sesso.... sono andato in bagno e mi sono fatto una bella pippa.... oh non ce la facevo a trattenermi....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Farfa' ma da quello che racconti, io non ho capito che tuo marito senza di te starebbe mejo, l'importante per lui e' che nun lo stressi pe' tromba' ed infatti tu hai provveduto fuori...
> 
> ahahahahah


E infatti lui non lascia me e io non lascio lui. Era per cercare di far capire qualcosa di più
Ripeto ancora una volta che quando ho provveduto fuori, a casa trombavo (tanto per usare i tuoi termini)


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io mi sono adattato. accetto i rifiuti, la non voglia l'assenza di sonno e la mancanza di stimolo da parte sua. accetto perchè la amo e perchè il sesso tre volte la settimana, sebbene molto soddisfacente, e non lo consideri abbastanza, non voglio che diventi un problema della coppia, razionalmente.  penso di essere io ad avere dei problemi dall'altra parte. un esempio? sono molti giorni che esco la mattina alle 8 e rincaso alle 11 e queste settimane sono impegnato anche di notte in quanto stiamo chiudendo un importante operazione negli stati uniti. lunedì notte sono tornato a casa alle 4 e 30. mia moglie mi aveva lasciato la cena. ho mangiato, ho bevuto una birra sono andato a dormire e avevo voglia di fare l'amore....lei, ovviamente mi ha mandato a stendere (a ragione....).... io più mi stresso più farei sesso.... sono andato in bagno e mi sono fatto una bella pippa.... oh non ce la facevo a trattenermi....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Accetteresti "sereno" i rifiuti anche se si protraessero per mesi e anni?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io mi sono adattato. accetto i rifiuti, la non voglia l'assenza di sonno e la mancanza di stimolo da parte sua. accetto perchè la amo e perchè il sesso tre volte la settimana, sebbene molto soddisfacente, e non lo consideri abbastanza, non voglio che diventi un problema della coppia, razionalmente. penso di essere io ad avere dei problemi dall'altra parte. un esempio? sono molti giorni che esco la mattina alle 8 e rincaso alle 11 e queste settimane sono impegnato anche di notte in quanto stiamo chiudendo un importante operazione negli stati uniti. lunedì notte sono tornato a casa alle 4 e 30. mia moglie mi aveva lasciato la cena. ho mangiato, ho bevuto una birra sono andato a dormire e avevo voglia di fare l'amore....lei, ovviamente mi ha mandato a stendere (*a ragione*....).... io più mi stresso più farei sesso.... sono andato in bagno e mi sono fatto una bella pippa.... oh non ce la facevo a trattenermi....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Perchè a ragione?
non ti vede mai da quel che dici per i tuoi impegni che essendo di lavoro direi che vanno rispettati, non dovrebbe aproffittare del poco tempo che avete per stare insieme?


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Accetteresti "sereno" i rifiuti anche se si protraessero per mesi e anni?


no, cercherei sesso altrove in ogni maniera. il sesso per me è vita. non credo di essere in grado di poterne fare a meno. cerco, ripeto cerco, razionalmente di impormi di non cedere alle tentazioni e di valorizzare altre cose dando al sesso la giusta priorità, il tutto all'interno di un concetto di esclusività che DEVE essere mantenuto, altrimenti il castello cade.... 

per farfalla... se hai un uomo che - ogni giorno che Dio manda in tesrra - ti chiede sessso, alla fine ti stufi dall'altra parte.... ogni volta che qualcuno ci tiene i bambini, e dobbiamo fare qualche commissione, io finisco sempre per convincerla a stare a letto almeno un paio d'ore.... per me l'orgasmo ha una funzione taumaturgica e terapeutica... anche se autoprocurato... devo cercare di non procurarmelo al di fuori del matrimonio...


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E infatti lui non lascia me e io non lascio lui. Era per cercare di far capire qualcosa di più
> Ripeto ancora una volta che quando ho provveduto fuori, a casa trombavo (tanto per usare i tuoi termini)


ma infatti chi lascerebbe partner, figli e baracca solo perche' lo stressa per ciulare...

comunque quel particolare cronologico non lo conoscevo ma non modifica la sostanza, pero' credo che adesso per te il problema si stia riacutizzando visto che se non ricordo male in qualche modo la storia extra e' stata troncata. per causa di forza maggiore..

mo' viene il bello...come pensi di procedere?

sostituto o Santa Maria Goretti?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no, cercherei sesso altrove in ogni maniera. il sesso per me è vita. non credo di essere in grado di poterne fare a meno. cerco, ripeto cerco, razionalmente di impormi di non cedere alle tentazioni e di valorizzare altre cose dando al sesso la giusta priorità, il tutto all'interno di un concetto di esclusività che DEVE essere mantenuto, altrimenti il castello cade....
> 
> per farfalla... se hai un uomo che - ogni giorno che Dio manda in tesrra - ti chiede sessso, alla fine ti stufi dall'altra parte.... ogni volta che qualcuno ci tiene i bambini, e dobbiamo fare qualche commissione, io finisco sempre per convincerla a stare a letto almeno un paio d'ore.... per me l'orgasmo ha una funzione taumaturgica e terapeutica... anche se autoprocurato... devo cercare di non procurarmelo al di fuori del matrimonio...


Forse essendo dalla parte apposta non riesco ad immedesimarsi...Per come sono io dubito che mi stancherei se è l'uomo che amo, credo che non ci sia niente di più bello che essere desiderata dall'uomo con cui stai. Essere svegliata di notte semplicemente perchè lui ti desidera in quel momento.
Boh. Forse sono un po' maschile in questo


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E infatti lui non lascia me e io non lascio lui. Era per cercare di far capire qualcosa di più
> *Ripeto ancora una volta che quando ho provveduto fuori, a casa trombavo (tanto per usare i tuoi termini)*


Farfie, stà cosa non la sapevo e mi ha fatto accendere una mezza lampadina. La butto lì. Sicura sicura che lui non sappia proprio niente e che il rifiuto possa derivare proprio dal fatto che lui sappia qualcosa e che la stà elaborando a modo suo ?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ma infatti chi lascerebbe partner, figli e baracca solo perche' lo stressa per ciulare...
> *
> comunque quel particolare cronologico non lo conoscevo ma non modifica la sostanza, pero' credo che adesso per te il problema si stia riacutizzando visto che se non ricordo male in qualche modo la storia extra e' stata troncata. per causa di forza maggiore..
> 
> ...


Rinuncio. Non riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè a ragione?
> non ti vede mai da quel che dici per i tuoi impegni che essendo di lavoro direi che vanno rispettati, non dovrebbe aproffittare del poco tempo che avete per stare insieme?


beh a me in una situazione del genere....rientro alle 4,30...me darebbe l'impressione d'esse na' bambola gonfiabile...

io poi sono sempre molto scettico sul vostro essere sempre pronte ed a disposizione...

pronti via e pim pum pam...

ahahahah

dipingente sempre un mondo paradisiaco per i vostri mariti eppure se tradisce a nastro...

com'e' stu fatt'?

per me se spippano a livello da cane guida...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma infatti chi lascerebbe partner, figli e baracca solo perche' lo stressa per ciulare...
> 
> comunque quel particolare cronologico non lo conoscevo ma non modifica la sostanza, pero' credo che adesso per te il problema si stia riacutizzando visto che se non ricordo male in qualche modo la storia extra e' stata troncata. per causa di forza maggiore..
> 
> ...


anche a me farfalla sembra santa maria goretti ma perché continua a rispondere a queste tue domande del cazzo


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rinuncio. Non riesco a spiegarmi.


per me ce riesci benissimo...

se capisce tutto, se capisce...

fidate...

ahahahahah


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me farfalla sembra santa maria goretti ma perché continua a rispondere a queste tue domande del cazzo


:rofl:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> E sai che so che hai ragione.
> ...


So di altri che "non era tra le priorità" e solo molto tempo dopo si è scoperto un problema cardiocircolatorio grave, molto grave.
E' urgente, in questi casi, consultare il medico.
Il sesso latitante è il meno... rischia infarto, ictus ecc...


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me farfalla sembra santa maria goretti ma perché continua a rispondere a queste tue domande del cazzo


ma e' normale incaponirsi nel rispondere specialmente quando si vede che non si riesce a far credere cio' che si vuole...

ma dai siamo adulti e vaccinati ed a tutte ste cazzate manco da ragazzo ce credevo...

se io avessi tradito o tradissi adesso tante puttanate non le racconterei per darmi un tono...

a me e soprattutto agli altri...per pieta'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse essendo dalla parte apposta non riesco ad immedesimarsi...Per come sono io dubito che mi stancherei se è l'uomo che amo, credo che non ci sia niente di più bello che essere desiderata dall'uomo con cui stai. Essere svegliata di notte semplicemente perchè lui ti desidera in quel momento.
> Boh. Forse sono un po' maschile in questo


si forse. Lei vuole la giusta atmosfera, il tempo (che manca sempre...). il sesso secondo Lei ha un suo cerimoniale che deve essere rispettato. Per contro io sono una bestia.... me la ingropperei in ogni situazione... e non va bene... analizzando le due campane credo di essere più in torto io rispetto a lei...che ho questa eccessiva propensione verso il sesso


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si forse. Lei vuole la giusta atmosfera, il tempo (che manca sempre...). il sesso secondo Lei ha un suo cerimoniale che deve essere rispettato. Per contro io sono una bestia.... me la ingropperei in ogni situazione... e non va bene... analizzando le due campane credo di essere più in torto io rispetto a lei...che ho questa eccessiva propensione verso il sesso


sono come tua moglie e per questo ti posso dire che non sei in torto; in realtà lei dovrebbe ogni tanto cedere ai momenti di "sveltine" quanto tu creare qualche momento di atmosfera


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono come tua moglie e per questo ti posso dire che non sei in torto; in realtà lei dovrebbe ogni tanto cedere ai momenti di "sveltine" quanto tu creare qualche momento di atmosfera


al rientro alle 4,30 de matina...

ahahahahah

ve vorrei piazza' na webcam nelle vostre camere da letto....

un camposanto sarebbe piu' movimentato...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> al rientro alle 4,30 de matina...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ma sei un paragnosta, incredibile:mrgreen:


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> al rientro alle 4,30 de matina...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



bè effettivamente farsi una sega alle 4 e 30 di notte dopo che hai dormito 3 ore e hai fatto due giorante lavorative mi fa sentire un pò un coglione... però sono cosi. cosa devo farci? accetto la mia natura "gnosis auton"...


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E sai che so che hai ragione.
> Ma è più forte di me, sono condizionata da tutti e dal fatto che tutti pensino che sia una persona meravigliosa (e lo è per molti aspetti). Purtroppo non ho il coraggio di passare per la stronza. Lo stimo molto per tante cose, ma mi accorgo che lentamente sto rinunciando a lottare per noi. Mi accontento di un quieto vivere ed evado ogni tanto dalla quotidianità. Non posso pensare di togliergli la quotidianità con i suoi figli, non lo merita e per come è messo adesso tra lavoro e impegni finirebbe per non vederli così spesso.
> A volte, gli vedo fare e dire *cose che mi fanno pensare che l'uomo che ho sposato è ancora lì, da qualche parte e mi ritrovo a risperare....
> *Scusate ho invaso un tread non mio...Mi ritiro


Non conosco la tua storia, ma da ciò che hai scritto mi è piaciuta molto la frase in neretto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> al rientro alle 4,30 de matina...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


alle 4,30 di mattina io posso uccidere. Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi svegliano.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh a me in una situazione del genere....rientro alle 4,30...me darebbe l'impressione d'esse na' bambola gonfiabile...
> 
> io poi sono sempre molto scettico sul vostro essere sempre pronte ed a disposizione...
> 
> ...



stavolta dissento caro mio,sai e'una cosa soggettiva..personalmente mie 'capitato spesso di svegliarmi di notte..e via..a tutto vapore....al contrario un'amico molto piu'giovane,mi confessa che dopo i 50 ha avuto calo enorme..lo fanno ogni 3 mesi..


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei un paragnosta, incredibile:mrgreen:


ma co' voi nun occorre er voodoo....siete solo chiacchiere e distintivo...ahahahahah

pompini a raffica, tutto er kamasutra 2, 3 volte a notte, primi, secondi, terzi, quarti, canali pure in quadrifonia...

a disposizione del maritozzo che rientra anche alla 4,30 de matina...

ecchede'...un paradiso...

nei sogni pero'...poi ve svejate sempre tutti sudati...

ahahahahahah


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alle 4,30 di mattina io posso uccidere. Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi svegliano.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> bè effettivamente farsi una sega alle 4 e 30 di notte dopo che hai dormito 3 ore e hai fatto due giorante lavorative mi fa sentire un pò un coglione... però sono cosi. cosa devo farci? accetto la mia natura "gnosis auton"...


ma la critica non era rivolta a te ma alle "fenomeni" che criticavano tua moglie che al tuo rientro alle 4,30 ha continuato a dormire mentre loro avrebbero fatto  i fuochi d'artificio...

ce credo...oh come ce credo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


>


è un brutto momento per i miei bioritmi. Dalle 4,30 fino alle 6 io DEVO dormire. Mi si può svegliare solo emergenze, è gradito il caffè.


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> per farfalla... se hai un uomo che - ogni giorno che Dio manda in tesrra - ti chiede sessso, alla fine ti stufi dall'altra parte.... ogni volta che qualcuno ci tiene i bambini, e dobbiamo fare qualche commissione, io finisco sempre per convincerla a stare a letto almeno un paio d'ore.... per me l'orgasmo ha una funzione taumaturgica e terapeutica... anche se autoprocurato... devo cercare di non procurarmelo al di fuori del matrimonio...


Io sono sempre stata molto desiderata da mio marito, anche troppo a volte. Perchè mi ha sempre fatto sentire troppo bella, troppo unica e speciale. E forse per me sarebbe stato meglio un uomo meno iperbolico da quel punto di vista.

In ogni caso, se si esclude il periodo in cui i figli erano piccoli, io l'avrei fatto anche tutti i giorni, anche più volte al giorno avendo il tempo e l'opportunità. Ho sempre trovato il sesso un modo per divertirci insieme, per condividere anche senza troppe parole... spesso lo abbiamo usato per fare pace dopo liti pazzesche. Non c'è niente di strano nel fare l'amore con la persona che ami e che desideri. Se mai è strano e triste il contrario.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alle 4,30 di mattina io posso uccidere. Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi svegliano.


lo vedi?...

nun te lamenta' poi perche' nun sei una brava mugliera che nun sta sempre a disposizione...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alle 4,30 di mattina io posso uccidere. Qualunque sia il motivo per cui mi svegliano.




no no Sbri...se mi svegliano per del sano sesso possono eccome!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la critica non era rivolta a te ma alle "fenomeni" che criticavano tua moglie che al tuo rientro alle 4,30 ha continuato a dormire mentre loro avrebbero fatto i fuochi d'artificio...
> 
> ce credo...oh come ce credo...
> 
> ahahahah


ci devono essere dei post che leggi solo tu ... daresti la password?


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stavolta dissento caro mio,sai e'una cosa soggettiva..personalmente mie 'capitato spesso di svegliarmi di notte..e via..a tutto vapore....al contrario un'amico molto piu'giovane,mi confessa che dopo i 50 ha avuto calo enorme..lo fanno ogni 3 mesi..


ma dai Lo' che cosi' me pari un cane....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no Sbri...se mi svegliano per del sano sesso possono eccome!:mrgreen:


guarda, io do la reperibilità fino alle 4. Dopo sono un cadavere, anzi un cadavere incazzato, una zombie assassina. Lancio oggetti, ciabatte comprese. Insomma, dopo 25 anni , dividiamo lo stesso letto... puoi aspettare fino alle 6,30, no?Eccheccosè!


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la critica non era rivolta a te ma alle "fenomeni" che criticavano tua moglie che al tuo rientro *alle 4,30 ha continuato a dormire mentre loro avrebbero fatto  i fuochi d'artificio...
> *
> ce credo...oh come ce credo...
> 
> ahahahah


I fuochi d'artificio no, ma la sveltina sì, dai!

A me capitava di essere svegliata alle 4,30, anche prima e lo facevo quasi dormendo... magari il piacere era solo suo, ma era eccitante l'idea di farlo così... non è che il sesso debba sempre essere da manuale. Si fa come viene, a volte!


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no Sbri...se mi svegliano per del sano sesso possono eccome!:mrgreen:


ma dopo 15-20-30anni de matrimonio vieni qua e riscrivi er compitino...ahahahahah

la tua scopa fruscia ancora perche' e' nova...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda, io do la reperibilità fino alle 4. Dopo sono un cadavere, anzi un cadavere incazzato, una zombie assassina. Lancio oggetti, ciabatte comprese. Insomma, dopo 25 anni , dividiamo lo stesso letto... puoi aspettare fino alle 6,30, no?Eccheccosè!


lasimy è giovine e soprattutto non è sposata da molti anni.
detesto essere molestata al mattino :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dopo 15-20-30anni de matrimonio vieni qua e riscrivi er compitino...ahahahahah
> 
> la tua scopa fruscia ancora perche' e' nova...
> 
> ahahahahahahah





Minerva ha detto:


> lasimy è giovine e soprattutto non è sposata da molti anni.
> detesto essere molestata al mattino :mrgreen:


uff...vabbè....


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci devono essere dei post che leggi solo tu ... daresti la password?


nun serve la password basta che te levi er prosciutto dagli occhi e to' magni come faccio io...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasimy è giovine e soprattutto non è sposata da molti anni.
> detesto essere molestata al mattino :mrgreen:


e senza caffè poi... impensabile:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai Lo' che cosi' me pari un cane....
> 
> ahahahahahah


a Ste'..ripeto e'soggettivo...sai che cado in''tentazione''anche se non sto bene (che succede 1 volta l'anno..)...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me farfalla sembra santa maria goretti ma perché continua a rispondere a queste tue domande del cazzo




Grazie Minerva avevo bisogno di una risata


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun serve la password basta che te levi er prosciutto* (mortadella)*dagli occhi e to' magni come faccio io...
> 
> ahahahahah


dateglie 'a uno:rotfl:http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...77175A6BBB31A9F6636177175A6BBB31A9F66&first=0


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I fuochi d'artificio no, ma la sveltina sì, dai!
> 
> A me capitava di essere svegliata alle 4,30, anche prima e lo facevo quasi dormendo... magari il piacere era solo suo, ma era eccitante l'idea di farlo così... non è che il sesso debba sempre essere da manuale. Si fa come viene, a volte!


se permetti e sempre se nun raccontate cazzate sulla vagina sempre a disposizione h24 e 7/7, io ad un scopata di cartone con te cosi', preferisco 100 volte un bel segone...

scusami se non ti apprezzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dateglie 'a uno:rotfl:http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...77175A6BBB31A9F6636177175A6BBB31A9F66&first=0


co la peperonella?


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a Ste'..ripeto e'soggettivo...sai che cado in''tentazione''anche se non sto bene (che succede 1 volta l'anno..)...


mah, per me l'abuso lo depotenzia o lo squalifica...

c'e' poco da fare...

chissa' perche' quando spingi sui tuoi "sfoghi" associo l'immagine di un mio conoscente che con la moglie sul letto morta ed in attesa delle pompe funebri, si trombava la cognata sul tavolo da cucina...ahahahahah

ari-mah....percio' me riferivo ai cani...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata molto desiderata da mio marito, anche troppo a volte. Perchè mi ha sempre fatto sentire troppo bella, troppo unica e speciale. E forse per me sarebbe stato meglio un uomo meno iperbolico da quel punto di vista.
> 
> In ogni caso, se si esclude il periodo in cui i figli erano piccoli, io l'avrei fatto anche tutti i giorni, anche più volte al giorno avendo il tempo e l'opportunità. Ho sempre trovato il sesso un modo per divertirci insieme, per condividere anche senza troppe parole... spesso lo abbiamo usato per fare pace dopo liti pazzesche. Non c'è niente di strano nel fare l'amore con la persona che ami e che desideri. Se mai è strano e triste il contrario.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no Sbri...se mi svegliano per del sano sesso possono eccome!:mrgreen:


Te la dico proprio tutta? E' una delle cose che amo di più...........


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chissa' perche' quando spingi sui tuoi "sfoghi" associo l'immagine di un mio conoscente che con la moglie sul letto morta ed in attesa delle pompe funebri, si trombava la cognata sul tavolo da cucina...ahahahahah


Facevano festa. O era un modo per sfogare il dispiacere.

Come vedi c'è sempre una spiegazione per tutto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti e sempre se nun raccontate cazzate sulla vagina sempre a disposizione h24 e 7/7, io ad un scopata di cartone con te cosi', preferisco 100 volte un bel segone...
> 
> *scusami se non ti apprezzo...
> *
> ahahahahah


Mmmm... non puoi dirlo. Secondo me mi apprezzeresti eccome!


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Facevano festa. O era un modo per sfogare il dispiacere.
> 
> Come vedi c'è sempre una spiegazione per tutto. :mrgreen:


ma chiaramente era per sfogare il dispiacere...

ahahahahah

Ps: quanta merda su due gambe circola che la meta' basterebbe...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te la dico proprio tutta? E' una delle cose che amo di più...........


chi l'avrebbe mai detto?...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata molto desiderata da mio marito, anche troppo a volte. Perchè mi ha sempre fatto sentire troppo bella, troppo unica e speciale. E forse per me sarebbe stato meglio un uomo meno iperbolico da quel punto di vista.
> 
> In ogni caso, se si esclude il periodo in cui i figli erano piccoli, io l'avrei fatto anche tutti i giorni, anche più volte al giorno avendo il tempo e l'opportunità. Ho sempre trovato il sesso un modo per divertirci insieme, per condividere anche senza troppe parole... spesso lo abbiamo usato per fare pace dopo liti pazzesche. *Non c'è niente di strano nel fare l'amore con la persona che ami e che desideri. Se mai è strano e triste il contrario*.


ma certo.


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che vale. Ho colleghe che sembra che vadano a letto con il marito per fargli un favore e che ne farebbero anche a meno. E molte di loro non hanno l'amante per quanto ne so. E non ti dico con che faccia mi guardano quando parliamo di questi argomenti. Se sapessero che mio marito non viene a letto con me, sapendo come si comporta sul resto mi reputerebbero la donna più fortunata al mondo.
> io non sono mai stata così. Ho diverse mancanze, e sensi di colpa ma a mio marito ho sempre mostrato il mio desiderio. non ho smesso di desiderarlo nemmeno quando ho avuto una relazione. (criticabile lo so ma è la realtà)


fermate il mondo! voglio scendere.  No,non è rivolto a te,Farfalla,anzi più ti leggo più mi sembri l'unica normale.

anche se mi resta duro capire come un uomo di 42 anni con una moglie che lo desidera così potentemente possa restare neutro.
Capisco che parlare espressamente di questi problemi su di un forum sia complicato e forse anche inopportuno.

Però ho letto che qualcuno ha ipotizzato che tuo marito se non sappia almeno sospetti che tu abbia avuto una relazione e che forse stia avendo l'atteggiamento del marito che si autocrastra per punire la moglie che blablabla...

Boh,tutto può essere.   l'unica cosa sicura è che il protrarsi di questa situazione non può portare nulla di buono e certamente non ti indurrà a non cercare più altri uomini


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mah, per me l'abuso lo depotenzia o lo squalifica...
> 
> c'e' poco da fare...
> 
> ...


ma no Stermy,macche'sfoghi..mica ho elencato quello che faccio fuori.a casa dovrebbe essere normale cosi'...o sono anomalo io???


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mmmm... non puoi dirlo. Secondo me mi apprezzeresti eccome!


pure affa' la passiva, ciocco di legno?

naaaaaa ribadisco, mejo superpippo piuttost'...

ahahahahah

comunque se proprio insisti, parliamone...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pure affa' *la passiva, ciocco di legno*?
> 
> naaaaaa ribadisco, mejo superpippo piuttost'...
> 
> ...


Ma essere passiva non vuol dire essere un ciocco di legno! Come sei rigido Stermi, dai...può essere un gioco eccitante una volta ogni tanto. Però non ho niente contro superpippo eh, ci sta pure quello!


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma essere passiva non vuol dire essere un ciocco di legno! Come sei rigido Stermi, dai...può essere un gioco eccitante una volta ogni tanto. Però non ho niente contro superpippo eh, ci sta pure quello!


beh siccome hai detto che facevi sollazzare solo tuo marito, mi sconvolge il tuo essere attiva anche quando sei passiva/ciocco di legno...

pero' perdoname ma nun essendo anch'io un fffffffenomeno nun ciarivo...

avrei bisogno de vederte all'opera...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh siccome hai detto che facevi sollazzare solo tuo marito, mi sconvolge il tuo essere attiva anche quando sei passiva/ciocco di legno...
> 
> pero' perdoname ma nun essendo anch'io un fffffffenomeno nun ciarivo...
> 
> ...


E allora mi sa che dovrai fare uno sforzo d'immaginazione


----------



## Annuccia (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Post semi - scherzoso.
> 
> Tebe ha lanciato la moda dello sputo della minestra per i traditori.
> Tu potresti lanciare quella* pasticca di Viagra squagliata nella minestra*.
> ...


...non è male come idea..io ci penserei su......
se poi non funziona nemmeno così.....


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Luglio 2012)

il solo fatto che lui non si ponga nemmeno il problema...

per me  significa solo una cosa.


e lei, che naturalmente si preoccupa, dovrebbe anche diagnosticare attraverso la sintomatologia?

ma per favore..echheppalle...sempre a fare le crocerossine di muti egoisti.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il solo fatto che lui non si ponga nemmeno il problema...
> 
> per me significa solo una cosa.
> 
> ...



Signore cercate di farvelo entrare in testa..un'uomo fa'cosi'solo se ha un'altra


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signore cercate di farvelo entrare in testa..un'uomo fa'cosi'solo se ha un'altra



appunto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> appunto.


No di questo sono certa..


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No di questo sono certa..



cara Farfalla non voglio mettere pulci..oltretutto quando l'ho fatto con quella''che non lo fa'da 3 anni''..si e'incazzata di brutto:mrgreen:....sappiamo che l'uomo senza non ci sta...se non trova altro diventa bsx,ma senza mai.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Farfalla non voglio mettere pulci..oltretutto quando l'ho fatto con quella''che non lo fa'da 3 anni''..si e'incazzata di brutto:mrgreen:....sappiamo che l'uomo senza non ci sta...se non trova altro diventa bsx,ma senza mai.



nella maggior parte dei casi è vero...ma non tutti danno lo stesso valore al sesso!
magari preferiscono il "fai da te" :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Farfalla non voglio mettere pulci..oltretutto quando l'ho fatto con quella''che non lo fa'da 3 anni''..si e'incazzata di brutto:mrgreen:....sappiamo che l'uomo senza non ci sta...se non trova altro diventa bsx,ma senza mai.


Pensi che non ci ho pensato? Eppure no.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nella maggior parte dei casi è vero...ma non tutti danno lo stesso valore al sesso!
> magari preferiscono il "fai da te" :mrgreen:


ecco parliamone..sono curioso....la mia''amica'' si e'stupita del fatto io trovassi fuori luogo il ''self-service'',anche perche'20anni passati da un pezzo,...''ma come non lo fai??''...mi ha detto...
Simy credi che un'uomo possa ritenersi soddisfatto in quel modo???se e'normale direi di no...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco parliamone..sono curioso....la mia''amica'' si e'stupita del fatto io trovassi fuori luogo il ''self-service'',anche perche'20anni passati da un pezzo,...''ma come non lo fai??''...mi ha detto...
> Simy credi che un'uomo possa ritenersi soddisfatto in quel modo???se e'normale direi di no...


ma non saprei.... non sono un uomo!
una donna col "self-service" in genere è abbastanza soddisfatta.... ovvio che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso con un uomo (e anche qui dipende dall'uomo....a volte è meglio il self)

io comunque non ci trovo nulla di male...


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non saprei.... non sono un uomo!
> *una donna col "self-service" in genere è abbastanza soddisfatta.... ovvio che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso con un uomo* (e anche qui dipende dall'uomo....a volte è meglio il self)
> 
> io comunque non ci trovo nulla di male...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non saprei.... non sono un uomo!
> una donna col "self-service" in genere è abbastanza soddisfatta.... ovvio che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso con un uomo (e anche qui dipende dall'uomo....a volte è meglio il self)
> 
> io comunque non ci trovo nulla di male...


siete proprio identiche voi donne..la mia ''altra lei''mi ha detto la stessa cosa....incredibile!!!
Bo....sono fatto male io..e'proprio vero che di Lothar(per fortuna dice mia moglie..)ne esiste uno solo


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siete proprio identiche voi donne..la mia ''altra lei''mi ha detto la stessa cosa....incredibile!!!
> Bo....*sono fatto male io*..e'proprio vero che di Lothar(per fortuna dice mia moglie..)ne esiste uno solo


non sei donna! è diverso!  per voi magari non è la stessa cosa!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco parliamone..sono curioso....la mia''amica'' si e'stupita del fatto io trovassi fuori luogo il ''self-service'',anche perche'20anni passati da un pezzo,...''ma come non lo fai??''...mi ha detto...
> Simy credi che un'uomo possa ritenersi soddisfatto in quel modo???se e'normale direi di no...


Cioè, mi stai dicendo che sono più di trent'anni che non ti fai una sega ?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè, mi stai dicendo che sono più di trent'anni che non ti fai una sega ?


ciao Tuba...30anni no ma non mi ricordo l'ultima volta...il''bisogno''poi in teoria sarebbe l'estate,poi dal lunedi'al venerdi',quando moglie al mare..ma4 gg resisto...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tuba...30anni no ma non mi ricordo l'ultima volta...il''bisogno''poi in teoria sarebbe l'estate,poi dal lunedi'al venerdi',quando moglie al mare..ma4 gg resisto...


Aaahhhh...allora sei in media  Tranqui :up:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non saprei.... non sono un uomo!
> una donna col "self-service" in genere è abbastanza soddisfatta.... ovvio che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso con un uomo (e anche qui dipende dall'uomo....a volte è meglio il self)
> 
> io comunque non ci trovo nulla di male...


concordo...
Anzi è consigliato per imparare a conoscere il tuo corpo.....
anceh se i 20 sono passati da un pezzo...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi che non ci ho pensato? Eppure no.


Ha problemi vascolari che possono non essere ancora rilevabili in altro modo. Deve andare da un medico!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ha problemi vascolari che possono non essere ancora rilevabili in altro modo. Deve andare da un medico!!


è una delle possibili patologie.speriamo di no


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

*..*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Leva il sesso.. e che resta del matrimonio???


Che tristezza....le basi di un matrimonio secondo te vanno cercate solo nel sesso? Allora è meglio non sposarsi, risparmi pure un sacco di soldi. 
Magari il matrimonio si basa anche su altro, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non saprei.... non sono un uomo!
> una donna col "self-service" in genere è abbastanza soddisfatta.... ovvio che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso con un uomo (e anche qui dipende dall'uomo....a volte è meglio il self)
> 
> io comunque non ci trovo nulla di male...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

:up::up:





Simy ha detto:


> ma non saprei.... non sono un uomo!
> una donna col "self-service" in genere è abbastanza soddisfatta.... ovvio che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso con un uomo (e anche qui dipende dall'uomo....a volte è meglio il self)
> 
> io comunque non ci trovo nulla di male...


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Luglio 2012)

un uomo va in autonomia per anni?


oi raga...


vabbè...a parte cio' il fatto che comunque non si ponga il problema è disinteressarsi di farfalla e di come puo' stare.


a mio modo di vedere, se poi abbia l amante o meno...è solo un dettaglio in piu.


----------



## sammy fox (5 Luglio 2012)

*guarda non so*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


come ti chiami? Non sei la sola a me e' successo dopo aver scoperto che Mio marito mi tradiva dopo cio' non son piu' riuscita ad aver un rapporto con Lui...io non lo cerco Lui non mi cerca ..fine della della storia non credo riusciro' Mai a perdonare..


----------



## Niko74 (6 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie, stà cosa non la sapevo e mi ha fatto accendere una mezza lampadina. La butto lì. Sicura sicura che lui non sappia proprio niente e che il rifiuto possa derivare proprio dal fatto che lui sappia qualcosa e che la stà elaborando a modo suo ?


Pure io, qualche tempo fa ,ho suggerito di non escludere questa possibilità a farfalla


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure io, qualche tempo fa ,ho suggerito di non escludere questa possibilità a farfalla


Penso anche io che il marito di farfalla sappia e che forse stia cercando di superare a modo suo, ma come saperlo????


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso anche io che il marito di farfalla sappia e che forse stia cercando di superare a modo suo, ma come saperlo????


anch'io ho questa sensazione...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso anche io che il marito di farfalla sappia e che forse stia cercando di superare a modo suo, ma come saperlo????


Ecco appunto come saperlo? Quindi posso solo continuare a credere a quel che mi dici e a come penso di conoscerlo. E comunque lui conosce il mio ex amante si sono visti anche l'altrp giorno. Dubito che se sapesse starebbe così volentieri in sua compagnia. Ragazi poi magari mi sbaglio e mi dispiace per lui se fosse così. Preferirei che mi gettasse addosso la sua rabbia e che tornasse ad essere un uomo sano con o senza di me al suo fianco


----------



## oggimigirano (6 Luglio 2012)

*Mal comune mezzo gaudio*

Se la cosa ti può far stare meglio - cosa che non credo - sappi che anche io sono nella condizione di tuo marito e che anche il nostro è un matrimonio bianco.
Spero solo che almeno mia moglie si sia trovato un altro perché davvero io non riuscirei anche solo ad immaginare di fare l'amore con lei neppure se fossimo su un 'isola deserta. E credimi sul piano familiare/sociale/organizzativo andiamo alla grande. Solo che da parte mia proprio non c'è desiderio. Come faccio ad affrontare l'impulso sessuale? Molte seghe e qualche escort ogni tanto. Ma fermamente e pervicacemente determinato a non mollare il ruolo del marito fedele e del buon padre di famiglia. Insomma sto buttando i migliori anni delle nostre vite ne cesso .... In bocca al lupo cara.  





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

oggimigirano ha detto:


> Se la cosa ti può far stare meglio - cosa che non credo - sappi che anche io sono nella condizione di tuo marito e che anche il nostro è un matrimonio bianco.
> Spero solo che almeno mia moglie si sia trovato un altro perché davvero io non riuscirei anche solo ad immaginare di fare l'amore con lei neppure se fossimo su un 'isola deserta. E credimi sul piano familiare/sociale/organizzativo andiamo alla grande. Solo che da parte mia proprio non c'è desiderio. Come faccio ad affrontare l'impulso sessuale? Molte seghe e qualche escort ogni tanto. Ma fermamente e pervicacemente determinato a non mollare il ruolo del marito fedele e del buon padre di famiglia. Insomma sto buttando i migliori anni delle nostre vite ne cesso .... In bocca al lupo cara.


Ciao oggimigirano..scusa se chiedo.
ma non la desideri più perchè è successo qualcosa?
Hai smesso di amarla?

Prima?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

oggimigirano ha detto:


> Se la cosa ti può far stare meglio - cosa che non credo - sappi che anche io sono nella condizione di tuo marito e che anche il nostro è un matrimonio bianco.
> Spero solo che almeno mia moglie si sia trovato un altro perché davvero io non riuscirei anche solo ad immaginare di fare l'amore con lei neppure se fossimo su un 'isola deserta. E credimi sul piano familiare/sociale/organizzativo andiamo alla grande. Solo che da parte mia proprio non c'è desiderio. Come faccio ad affrontare l'impulso sessuale? Molte seghe e qualche escort ogni tanto. Ma fermamente e pervicacemente determinato a non mollare il ruolo del marito fedele e del buon padre di famiglia. Insomma sto buttando i migliori anni delle nostre vite ne cesso .... In bocca al lupo cara.


Ma con tua moglie ne parli? Lei cosa dice?


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

oggimigirano ha detto:


> Se la cosa ti può far stare meglio - cosa che non credo - sappi che anche io sono nella condizione di tuo marito e che anche il nostro è un matrimonio bianco.
> Spero solo che almeno mia moglie si sia trovato un altro perché davvero io non riuscirei anche solo ad immaginare di fare l'amore con lei neppure se fossimo su un 'isola deserta. E credimi sul piano familiare/sociale/organizzativo andiamo alla grande. Solo che da parte mia proprio non c'è desiderio. Come faccio ad affrontare l'impulso sessuale? Molte seghe *e qualche escort ogni tanto*. Ma fermamente e pervicacemente determinato a non mollare il ruolo del *marito fedele *e del buon padre di famiglia. Insomma sto buttando i migliori anni delle nostre vite ne cesso .... In bocca al lupo cara.


Ma perché andare con le escort non è tradimento secondo te?


----------



## Tebina (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché andare con le escort non è tradimento secondo te?



Ma secondo me marito fedele intendeva "fedele" nel ruolo non sessuale.
Un marito mica scopa e basta.
Credo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ma secondo me marito fedele intendeva "fedele" nel ruolo non sessuale.
> Un marito mica scopa e basta.
> Credo


Vabbè, questo usando la tua particolarissima visione della fedeltà. Secondo me ha proprio scritto una fesseria, invece.


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, questo usando la tua particolarissima visione della fedeltà. Secondo me ha proprio scritto una fesseria, invece.


Secondo me per 'ruolo di marito fedele' intendeva '*facciata *di marito fedele'.
Perchè è evidente che non è fedele affatto.


----------



## tebina (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, questo usando la tua particolarissima visione della fedeltà. Secondo me ha proprio scritto una fesseria, invece.



Ho solo detto che secondo me ha usato la parola fedele non inerente al sesso.
Anche un cane è fedele ma credo tu non te lo trombi.
O si?

e non è una questione di visioni o non visioni.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il sesso è la cosa più bella di ogni rapporto di coppia. Levi quello e due persone diventano due amici.
> Le persone si sposano per avere sicurezza, stabilità, amore e anche delle grandi scopate con orgasmi assicurati a cadenza periodica.
> Non ti sposi per fare la suora o il prete e leggerti poesie d'amore mentre i tuoi organi sessuali si restringono.


Però io ho avuto una storia in cui...solo il sesso era davvero fantastico ( per me, lei non lo so).
Ma tutto il resto era disastroso...
Ad una prima istanza lei sapeva di tenermi in suo potere tramite il sesso...
Un brutto giorno ho incontrato una con cui il sesso era decisamente dieci piani sopra e tutto il resto era da sogno...

E credimi...non mi manca per nulla il sesso con quella di prima eh?

Levi quella cosa...due possono anche diventare due perfetti estranei eh?

Sai ritengo che alla fine della fiera e ai fini di una sana vita di coppia...
Oggi il sesso sia eccessivamente sovrastimato...

Ma forse è perchè a 45 anni non ho più le pulsioni che avevo a 25...
Non ero un toro da monta eh?
ma una sorta di piranha della figa....voglio dire eh?


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me per 'ruolo di marito fedele' intendeva '*facciata *di marito fedele'.
> Perchè è evidente che non è fedele affatto.


:up:
ma non è meglio parlarsi e ricostruirsi entrambi una vita?


----------



## tebina (6 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me per 'ruolo di marito fedele' intendeva '*facciata *di marito fedele'.
> Perchè è evidente che non è fedele affatto.


Infatti...ciò che ho detto io.
Ma sai...vista la mia particolare visione della fedeltà (quale?) non capisco una cippa evidentemente.
Ho pure disimparato a leggere


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ho solo detto che secondo me ha usato la parola fedele non inerente al sesso.
> Anche un cane è fedele ma credo tu non te lo trombi.
> O si?
> 
> e non è una questione di visioni o non visioni.


La parola "fedele", intesa fuori dall'aspetto sessuale del menage familiare, non ha senso. O sei fedele, cioè non vai a letto con altri, o non lo sei. Altrimenti sei un fedele di facciata, come diceva prima Leda, ovvero un INFEDELE vero e proprio. Non è che ci sia molto da discutere. Poi oh, se tu intendi la fedeltà in un modo tutto tuo è ok, ma quel modo tutto tuo non è spalmabile a qualsivoglia altrui stronzata.


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La parola "fedele", intesa fuori dall'aspetto sessuale del menage familiare, non ha senso. O sei fedele, cioè non vai a letto con altri, o non lo sei. Altrimenti sei un fedele di facciata, come diceva prima Leda, ovvero un INFEDELE vero e proprio. Non è che ci sia molto da discutere. Poi oh, se tu intendi la fedeltà in un modo tutto tuo è ok, ma quel modo tutto tuo non è spalmabile a qualsivoglia altrui stronzata.


Amen


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Ma sei sempre tu o è la tua cuginetta piccina picciò?


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Nemmeno io do' importanza esagerata al sesso
> 
> Tuttavia non resisterei *un mese *in un rapporto bianco.


Due frasi così nello stesso post non si possono leggere


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Luglio 2012)

oggimigirano ha detto:


> Se la cosa ti può far stare meglio - cosa che non credo - sappi che anche io sono nella condizione di tuo marito e che anche il nostro è un matrimonio bianco.
> Spero solo che almeno mia moglie si sia trovato un altro perché davvero io non riuscirei anche solo ad immaginare di fare l'amore con lei neppure se fossimo su un 'isola deserta. E credimi sul piano familiare/sociale/organizzativo andiamo alla grande. Solo che da parte mia proprio non c'è desiderio. Come faccio ad affrontare l'impulso sessuale? Molte seghe e qualche escort ogni tanto. Ma fermamente e pervicacemente determinato a non mollare il ruolo del marito fedele e del buon padre di famiglia. Insomma sto buttando i migliori anni delle nostre vite ne cesso .... In bocca al lupo cara.


Ti prego, *ti prego*,

puoi raccontare che cosa provi, perchè non ti va di farlo con tua moglie?
Per esserci passata, dall'altra parte, e non aver capito mai cosa diamine sia successo... per favore, racconta di più...


----------



## Leda (6 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Un mese senza sesso è tantissimo!
> 
> Io che sono generosa sempre, anche quando sono indisposta, non lo vorrei mai un uomo che si nega... Mi sentirei uno schifo.


Ma dai, ero un po' ironica... però anche così che ansia.
E se è un rapporto a distanza? Se uno dei due non sta bene? Una trasferta di lavoro? Figli piccoli e sonno arretrato perenne?
Insomma, un mese è obiettivamente tanto fino ad un certo punto... o meglio: non sfanculerei un rapporto che funziona per un black-out sessuale di un mese, ecco. Mettiamola così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il sesso è la cosa più bella di ogni rapporto di coppia. Levi quello e due persone diventano due amici.
> Le persone si sposano per avere sicurezza, stabilità, amore e anche delle grandi scopate con orgasmi assicurati a cadenza periodica.
> Non ti sposi per fare la suora o il prete e leggerti poesie d'amore mentre i tuoi organi sessuali si restringono.


Ma tu sei sposata?


----------



## oggimigiranodomanino (7 Luglio 2012)

*Perché non faccio più sesso con mia moglie?*

Sai che non saprei rispondere? Potrei dire che non la amo più ma potrei anche dire che non l'ho forse mai amata. Forse mi sono sposato perché sembrava una cosa sensata da fare in quel momento, per mettere la testa a posto, per "crescere", cazzate così. O forse volevo provare questa esperienza. Comunque a me il matrimonio non dispiace, trovo che sia un istituto dove  se non ci si lascia travolgere dall'Ego le cose possono funzionare bene e rendere il quotidiano più abbordabile.
Sono un buon marito e padre al di fuori del fatto che non faccio sesso con mia moglie e in realtà neppure la amo? Boh: credo di avere l'illusione di rientrare in quella dimensione ben descritta da Tebina. Però è vero anche quello che dice quell'altro signore, che in effetti non sono fedele. Diciamo che sono un infedele non narcisistico, non tradisco per conquistare o per il brivido della trasgressione ma per la necessità di svuotare la prostata ogni tanto. Peraltro vado con le escort così di sicuro non corro il rischio di innamorarmi di un'altra (che poi magari sarebbe la nostra salvezza). Comunque sono di sicuro un disonesto, mento a me stesso e soprattutto a mia moglie. A me perché non ho il coraggio di ammettere che in realtà il nostro non è un matrimonio ma è piuttosto un'impresa familiare per la gestione del menage domestico e l'educazione dei figli, e mento a lei perché più tempo passa più le impedisco di rifarsi una vita con qualcuno che magari la amerebbe in senso fisico e passionale. Insomma un quadro di ordinaria tristezza, come suppongo ve ne siano qualche milione solo nella mia città.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Parli come se tua moglie fosse un essere privo di materia cerebrale, completamente alla mercè delle tue decisioni. 
Lei invece cosa ne pensa del vostro menage?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parli come se tua moglie fosse un essere privo di materia cerebrale, completamente alla mercè delle tue decisioni.
> Lei invece cosa ne pensa del vostro menage?


Bene stesso pensiero...
Perchè dato che le mogli sono imbattibili a lamentele...
Se la moglie non si lamenta
di sicuro
Gatta ci cova...

Sai per una vita ho cercato di mettere mia moglie completamente alla mercè delle mie decisioni...
Niente da fare...
Ha sempre fatto il cazzo che ha voluto...
E ridendo mi dice...Ah a me piace tanto essere comandata per poter disubbidire...capito carino o carina?
Come gira qua la pegnata della polenta?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene stesso pensiero...
> Perchè dato che le mogli sono imbattibili a lamentele...
> Se la moglie non si lamenta
> di sicuro
> ...


Sai, mi sentirei molto sollevato e tirerei un sospiro di sollievo. Meglio becco che causa delle sofferenze altrui. Anche perché non è che non faccio sesso con lei perché ho un'altra, non faccio sesso con lei perché purtroppo non la desidero.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Sì, ma LEI cosa dice?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sì, ma LEI cosa dice?


Non ne parliamo mai, argomento inesistente


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Non pensi allora che anche lei sia responsabile per la vostra situazione? Certe cose si fanno o non si fanno in due.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non pensi allora che anche lei sia responsabile per la vostra situazione? Certe cose si fanno o non si fanno in due.


Se la metti così, si. Però io non la vedo come una situazione in cui ci siano responsabilità. piuttosto ci sono delle infelicità, delle debolezze e delle paure. Comunque quello che volevo dire alla fine alla persona che ha aperto questo thread è solo che forse dovrebbero affrontare la cosa. Se fanno come me e mia moglie, allora la messinscena continua all'infinito. Ora vado, grazie e buonanotte


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Sono finita qui perché penso che mio marito abbia dei problemi
> Un anno senza rapporti
> ...


Ma come si fa a credere che un uomo, dico un uomo, non abbia rapporti per un anno.
Saro' cruda ma realista e ti aggiungo pure moglie di un avvocato.....
Tuo marito o ha una relazione , quindi un ' amante, oppure paga le donne per fare sesso. Attenzione non le prostitute da strade ma le famose excort di lusso. Conosco bene il mondo , ho sposato un avvocato, i soldi girano e con essi compri tutto.
Mi dispiace dirti queste cose ma anche io ho aperto gli occhi e ti assicuro che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso!!!


----------



## Niko74 (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a credere che un uomo, dico un uomo, non abbia rapporti per un anno.
> Saro' cruda ma realista e ti aggiungo pure moglie di un avvocato.....
> Tuo marito o ha una relazione , quindi un ' amante, oppure paga le donne per fare sesso. Attenzione non le prostitute da strade ma le famose excort di lusso. Conosco bene il mondo , ho sposato un avvocato, i soldi girano e con essi compri tutto.
> *Mi dispiace dirti queste cose ma anche io ho aperto gli occhi e ti assicuro che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso!!!*


In linea di massima concordo a meno che non ci siano di mezzo patologie fisiche che l'uomo in questione si rifiuta di approfondire.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2012)

Scusate ma io conosco un uomo che non ha fatto sesso per 7 anni. E l'anno scorso qui c'era un utente che non l'aveva fatto per tre anni. Io stessa sono stata un anno senza scopare.

Come potete essere così categorici proprio non lo so.

Le persone non sono macchine, tutte uguali. Ci sono un sacco di variabili da tenere in considerazione quando una persona non fa sesso. La vostra equazione: niente sesso = amante non è matematicamente sempre esatta


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In linea di massima concordo a meno che non ci siano di mezzo patologie fisiche che l'uomo in questione si rifiuta di approfondire.


Credo che a maggior ragione se si sospettassero patologie fisiche il soggetto in questione andrebbe di corsa a farsi vedere.......


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate ma io conosco un uomo che non ha fatto sesso per 7 anni. E l'anno scorso qui c'era un utente che non l'aveva fatto per tre anni. Io stessa sono stata un anno senza scopare.
> 
> Come potete essere così categorici proprio non lo so.
> 
> Le persone non sono macchine, tutte uguali. Ci sono un sacco di variabili da tenere in considerazione quando una persona non fa sesso. La vostra equazione: niente sesso = amante non è matematicamente sempre esatta


Qui si parla di un marito con due figli, sposato da dieci anni quindi un classico....... E ti assicuro che e' abbastanza un classico , in quella situazione, cercare sesso altrove.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui si parla di un marito con due figli, sposato da dieci anni quindi un classico....... E ti assicuro che e' abbastanza un classico , in quella situazione, cercare sesso altrove.....




anche io e mio marito abbiamo due figli e stiamo insieme da 13 anni

e lui non ha voglia di fare sesso

e sono sicura che non lo fa altrove

e qui dentro non sono l'unica in questa situazione


Ma smettetela con le vostre certezze. Se non ci siete dentro alle situazioni come fate ad essere così categorici?


----------



## Annuccia (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate ma io conosco un uomo che non ha fatto sesso per 7 anni. E l'anno scorso qui c'era un utente che non l'aveva fatto per tre anni. Io stessa sono stata un anno senza scopare.
> 
> Come potete essere così categorici proprio non lo so.
> 
> Le persone non sono macchine, tutte uguali. Ci sono un sacco di variabili da tenere in considerazione quando una persona non fa sesso. La vostra equazione: niente sesso = amante non è matematicamente sempre esatta



a me capitò per un periodo di circa 6 o 7 mesi non ricordo...ma comunque lungo di non avere semplicemente voglia...
niente zero...essendo donna avevo meno difficoltà a camuffarlo...e anche se mi vergogno a dirlo (per non destare preoccupazioni) spesso "simulavo"....
non avevo amanti,amavo mio marito allo stesso modo...ancora non era nemmeno accaduto il fattaccio....non prendevo farmaci,non navevo preoccupazioni
 "non ne volevo...punto"
poi passò....senza cure,senza prediche...
può capitare....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a credere che un uomo, dico un uomo, non abbia rapporti per un anno.
> Saro' cruda ma realista e ti aggiungo pure moglie di un avvocato.....
> Tuo marito o ha una relazione , quindi un ' amante, oppure paga le donne per fare sesso. Attenzione non le prostitute da strade ma le famose excort di lusso. Conosco bene il mondo , ho sposato un avvocato, i soldi girano e con essi compri tutto.
> Mi dispiace dirti queste cose ma anche io ho aperto gli occhi e ti assicuro che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso!!!


Mio marito non é avvocato guadagna meno di me. Abbiamo un unico conto l'estratto conto di bamconat e carte di credito arrivano sulla mail di casa. Escluderei che paghi prostitute o escort. Conosco il pin del cellulare che spesso fa tenere a me in borsa. Ho le password di telepass e vodafone e fb. La sera esce solo una volta al mese e in uff é sempre reperibile. Puó essere chd nonostante tutto abbia un'altra ma la vedo dura davvero...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> anche io e mio marito abbiamo due figli e stiamo insieme da 13 anni
> 
> e lui non ha voglia di fare sesso
> 
> ...


Mah...la mia esperienza dice questo...
Ciulare? Più ciuli e più ciuleresti
Meno ciuli e meno ciuleresti...
Na figa al giorno
toglie il viagra di torno!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non é avvocato guadagna meno di me. Abbiamo un unico conto l'estratto conto di bamconat e carte di credito arrivano sulla mail di casa. Escluderei che paghi prostitute o escort. Conosco il pin del cellulare che spesso fa tenere a me in borsa. Ho le password di telepass e vodafone e fb. La sera esce solo una volta al mese e in uff é sempre reperibile. Puó essere chd nonostante tutto abbia un'altra ma la vedo dura davvero...


Farfy che ci vuoi fare? siamo noi cretine, no? qui tutti sanno le cose meglio di chi le vive... addirittura una donna che ASSICURA che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso... eh, ma se è a moglie di un avvocato... allora può farlo... meno male che ci sono questi detentori della verità assoluta che ci aprono gli occhi, altrimenti come faremmo?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Farfy che ci vuoi fare? siamo noi cretine, no? qui tutti sanno le cose meglio di chi le vive... addirittura una donna che ASSICURA che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso... eh, ma se è a moglie di un avvocato... allora può farlo... meno male che ci sono questi detentori della verità assoluta che ci aprono gli occhi, altrimenti come faremmo?


Diciamo certi uomini...allora...
Per esempio me...
Stai una settimana senza darmela?
Non mi lamento
Hai la certezza matematica di essere cornuta.

Perchè io sono fatto così.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Farfy che ci vuoi fare? siamo noi cretine, no? *qui tutti sanno le cose meglio di chi le vive*... addirittura una donna che ASSICURA che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso... eh, ma se è a moglie di un avvocato... allora può farlo... meno male che ci sono questi detentori della verità assoluta che ci aprono gli occhi, altrimenti come faremmo?


ma và?????
:up::up:

ma io me ne frego....fallo anche tu


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diciamo certi uomini...allora...
> Per esempio me...
> Stai una settimana senza darmela?
> Non mi lamento
> ...


Ma infatti se avesse detto certi uomini sarei stata d'accordo con lei...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diciamo certi uomini...allora...
> Per esempio me...
> Stai una settimana senza darmela?
> Non mi lamento
> ...


ma tu non sei il marito della persona che ha aperto questo thread, non sei mio marito, non sei il marito di Farfy, non sei il marito di Rossi......

quindi nessuno può venire qui ad ASSICURARCI che se i nostri mariti non ci trombano è perché hanno un'amante


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Farfy che ci vuoi fare? siamo noi cretine, no? qui tutti sanno le cose meglio di chi le vive... addirittura una donna che ASSICURA che un uomo non sta un anno senza fare sesso... eh, ma se è a moglie di un avvocato... allora può farlo... meno male che ci sono questi detentori della verità assoluta che ci aprono gli occhi, altrimenti come faremmo?


Perché noi siamo sceme e non co abbio pensato e non abbiamo indagato controllato ecc.
Ma poi venissimo qui a dire mio marito é uno stronzo non scopa con me.
Mi sembra lampante che dopo così tanto tempo ci sia la preoccupazione nel vedere un uomo a cui teniamo aver ronunciato a certe cose..
Noi possiamo sempre risolvere i npstri bisogni rivolgendoci sltrove resta comunque il fatto che un uomo giovane non curi se stesso..


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credo che a maggior ragione se si sospettassero patologie fisiche il soggetto in questione andrebbe di corsa a farsi vedere.......


E invece no. Mio marito mi ha detto che si rifiuta di parlare con un medico di questa cose che si vergogna e che passerá. In fondo non é la fine del mondo.....per lui


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu non sei il marito della persona che ha aperto questo thread, non sei mio marito, non sei il marito di Farfy, non sei il marito di Rossi......
> 
> quindi nessuno può venire qui ad ASSICURARCI che se i nostri mariti non ci trombano è perché hanno un'amante


Ma sai i luoghi comuni sono quel che sono no?
E poi tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia il pompino no?

Conosco invece moltissime mogli che si lamentano che il marito "non le guarda più"...

Perchè capisci se una si riduce a dirmi...pitosto de niente...conte...dammelo tu...piccolo storto e mollo...sono proprio alla canna del gas eh?

Molti uomini hanno scarso interesse per il sesso.

Ovvio loro, sono fedeli no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Un mese senza sesso è tantissimo!
> 
> Io che sono generosa sempre, anche quando sono indisposta, non lo vorrei mai un uomo che si nega... Mi sentirei uno schifo.


Guarda, il sesso piace più o meno a tutti. Ma un conto è non avere rapporti per mesi facendo finta che vada tutto bene, un altro è passare alcuni periodi  in cui si hanno cali del desiderio. Puó succedere per mille ragioni, anche legate a patologie fisiche o psicologiche. Non è che bisogna sempre sentirsi non apprezzate o desiderate. In un rapporto d'amore i problemi ci possono essere. Ma un atteggiamento come il tuo non mi pare quello giusto per affrontarli serenamente. Mi sembri un tantino intransigente, ecco.

Il giorno che tuo marito si becca una prostatite senza saperlo o cade in depressione e non riesce più a scoparti cosa fai? Metti in discussione il matrimonio?


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diciamo certi uomini...allora...
> Per esempio me...
> Stai una settimana senza darmela?
> Non mi lamento
> ...


Idem come sopra. Avete uno strano concetto di amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti uomini hanno scarso interesse per il sesso.


Questo è molto vero.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma smettetela con le vostre certezze. Se non ci siete dentro alle situazioni come fate ad essere così categorici?


Io parlo con cognizione di causa: non ho fatto sesso per mesi con mio maritcopre mesi e ho scoperto aveva l'amante, adesso faccio sesso con l'amante sposato  che vedo solo durante il giorno , magari un ora e basta , e comunico con lui tramite msn o telefono dell' ufficio.... Niente sere, niente week.... Con un minimo di attenzione non lo becchi mai! 
Ovvio questa non e' legge ma una realta' piu' diffusa di quanto pensassi, molti mariti modello ma tutti con l'amante.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io parlo con cognizione di causa: non ho fatto sesso per mesi con mio maritcopre mesi e ho scoperto aveva l'amante, adesso faccio sesso con l'amante sposato  che vedo solo durante il giorno , magari un ora e basta , e comunico con lui tramite msn o telefono dell' ufficio.... Niente sere, niente week.... Con un minimo di attenzione non lo becchi mai!
> Ovvio questa non e' legge ma una realta' piu' diffusa di quanto pensassi, molti mariti modello ma tutti con l'amante.


Che bellissima coppia che siete tu e tuo marito...ma chi dice che i simili si respingono??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, il sesso piace più o meno a tutti. Ma un conto è non avere rapporti per mesi facendo finta che vada tutto bene, un altro è passare alcuni periodi  in cui si hanno cali del desiderio. Puó succedere per mille ragioni, anche legate a patologie fisiche o psicologiche. Non è che bisogna sempre sentirsi non apprezzate o desiderate. In un rapporto d'amore i problemi ci possono essere. Ma un atteggiamento come il tuo non mi pare quello giusto per affrontarli serenamente. Mi sembri un tantino intransigente, ecco.
> 
> Il giorno che tuo marito si becca una prostatite senza saperlo o cade in depressione e non riesce più a scoparti cosa fai? Metti in discussione il matrimonio?


ma non è nemmeno sposata... non ha figli... 

parla tanto per parlare, non ha idea di che cosa sia un matrimonio


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Idem come sopra. Avete uno strano concetto di amore.


Suppongo che ognuno di noi abbia il proprio e che in genere cerchiamo di accoppiarci con chi ce l'ha simile al nostro.
Altrimenti ti dico ti amo e tu mi dai una sberla...non ci sto dentro no?
Ovvio che è facile che i concetti difformi dai nostri ci appaiano strani no?
Ma non è mai bene giudicare le cose altrui con i nostri parametri, invece che essere obiettivi si è autolimitanti!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che bellissima coppia che siete tu e tuo marito...ma chi dice che i simili si respingono??


Bello vivere nel mondo delle favole, ci credevo anche io sai? Poi e' arrivata la strega cattiva e ha distrutto il sogno.
O meglio ho realizzato che l' amore eterno , la passione eterna non esiste , tu continua a crederci se ti fa sentire meglio....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bello vivere nel mondo delle favole, ci credevo anche io sai? Poi e' arrivata la strega cattiva e ha distrutto il sogno.
> O meglio ho realizzato che l' amore eterno , la passione eterna non esiste , tu continua a crederci se ti fa sentire meglio....


Pensa che io nonostante mio marito non faccia sesso con me credo ancora che esistono amoro grandi che nonostante tutto riescono ad essere felici.
Se noi siamo non abbiamo avuto questa fortuna non vuol dire che non esiste...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai i luoghi comuni sono quel che sono no?
> E poi tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia il pompino no?
> 
> Conosco invece moltissime mogli che si lamentano che il marito "non le guarda più"...
> ...


Altri luigo comune. Gli uomini che amano il sesso tradiscono. Co sono quelli che amano molto il sesso e lo fanno solo con la loro compagna


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diciamo certi uomini...allora...
> Per esempio me...
> Stai una settimana senza darmela?
> Non mi lamento
> ...


Il fatto che lei non te la dia non é una motivazione per tradire. Ma puó esserlo per lasciarla ( certo non dopo una settimana). Tradire é semplicemente più semplice. E sai che lo sto dicendo a te come a me.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io nonostante mio marito non faccia sesso con me credo ancora che esistono amoro grandi che nonostante tutto riescono ad essere felici.
> Se noi siamo non abbiamo avuto questa fortuna non vuol dire che non esiste...


Certo non esistono verita' assolute, ognuno vive la propria. Cio' detto pero' non meravigliatevi o schifatevi se vi dico che io non lascero' mai mio marito perche' a modo mio lo amo e nel frattempo mi tengo l' amante con il quale mi diverto tantissimo.
Esiste anche questo come a tua detta e' normale non fare sesso per mesi o anni con il proprio marito.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo non esistono verita' assolute, ognuno vive la propria. Cio' detto pero' non meravigliatevi o schifatevi se vi dico che io non lascero' mai mio marito perche' a modo mio lo amo e nel frattempo mi tengo l' amante con il quale mi diverto tantissimo.
> Esiste anche questo come a tua detta e' normale non fare sesso per mesi o anni con il proprio marito.


Schifarmi? Ho avuto una relazione durata due anni tempo fá. Non giudici ci mancherebbe. Ma non reputi questo ka normalitá e non perché io ho tradito penso che tutti tradiscano ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Scusate gli errori scrivo con il cell e combino disastri


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altri luigo comune. Gli uomini che amano il sesso tradiscono. Co sono quelli che amano molto il sesso e lo fanno solo con la loro compagna


Ma finche' morte non li separi????


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma finche' morte non li separi????


Secondo me si. Io ci credo ancora


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bello vivere nel mondo delle favole, ci credevo anche io sai? Poi e' arrivata la strega cattiva e ha distrutto il sogno.
> O meglio ho realizzato che l' amore eterno , la passione eterna non esiste , tu continua a crederci se ti fa sentire meglio....


Io non ci credo proprio..non a caso vivo libera (non è ancora stato inventato l'uomo che m'incastra).
Credo però nell'onestà e nella coerenza dei proprio pensieri.
 A meno che tu abbia sempre tradito e/o stata amante, immagino che il tradimento di tuo marito non ti abbia poi dato un gran fastidio, ne abbia buttato nel cesso i tuoi "ideali" di fedeltà, visto che alla fine ti stai comportando più o meno come lui.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Schifarmi? Ho avuto una relazione durata due anni tempo fá. Non giudici ci mancherebbe. Ma non reputi questo ka normalitá e non perché io ho tradito penso che tutti tradiscano ecc ecc


Questo e' il punto!!!! Qual' e' la normalita' , chi la stabilisce?????
Personalmente ritengo che la normalita' dovrebbe essere la monogamia, l' esperienza mi ha allontanato da questa convinzione.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non ci credo proprio..non a caso vivo libera (non è ancora stato inventato l'uomo che m'incastra).
> Credo però nell'onestà e nella coerenza dei proprio pensieri.
> A meno che tu abbia sempre tradito e/o stata amante, immagino che il tradimento di tuo marito non ti abbia poi dato un gran fastidio, ne abbia buttato nel cesso i tuoi "ideali" di fedeltà, visto che alla fine ti stai comportando più o meno come lui.


Eccola la', e' arrivato il giudizio universale, l' inquisizione. 
Ma che ne sai , chi sei , chi ti permette di dire che il tradimento non mi ha dato fastidio?? 
Mai dire mai questo ho imparato, dovresti pensarci invece di erigerti a maestra di sani principi e valori


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Eccola la', e' arrivato il giudizio universale, l' inquisizione. *
> Ma che ne sai , chi sei , chi ti permette di dire che il tradimento non mi ha dato fastidio??
> Mai dire mai questo ho imparato, dovresti pensarci invece di erigerti a maestra di sani principi e valori


:rotfl:
la solita che si sente punzecchiata sul vivo! 

Io non ho detto mai...

Ho solo ipotizzato, se per te la fedeltà fosse stato un valore intrinseco dentro di te, non avresti tradito dopo il tradimento di tuo marito. Se il tradimento di tuo marito ti avesse fatto un minimo, ma dico una lenticchia di male....col cazzo che andresti con uno sposato. T'avrebbe fatto schifo..a meno che non sei una delle tante persone che usa due pesi e due misure...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo e' il punto!!!! Qual' e' la normalita' , chi la stabilisce?????
> Personalmente ritengo che la normalita' dovrebbe essere la monogamia, l' esperienza mi ha allontanato da questa convinzione.


Io penso sia la monogamia e l'esperienza non mi ha allontanato da questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> la solita che si sente punzecchiata sul vivo!
> 
> Io non ho detto mai...
> ...


Guarda che sei tu che punzecchi a vanvera e continui a giudicare situazioni che non conosci....
Tradita o semplicemente donna dai sani valori e principi????


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che punzecchi a vanvera e continui a giudicare situazioni che non conosci....
> Tradita o semplicemente donna dai sani valori e principi????


Semplicemente libera e coerente con quel che voglio essere. :mrgreen:
Se ti dicessi che sono stata tutte e 3 le figure staresti meglio e mi giudicheresti diversamente dalla donna di sani principi?
La fedeltà o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Ho solo detto che se stai tradendo allora la fedeltà non è uno dei tuoi principi, forse non lo è mai stato.
Se stai tradendo perché il tradimento di tuo marito ti ha fatto perdere questo tuoi principio, allora altrettanto...non lo era già da prima.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Semplicemente libera e coerente con quel che voglio essere. :mrgreen:
> Se ti dicessi che sono stata tutte e 3 le figure staresti meglio e mi giudicheresti diversamente dalla donna di sani principi?
> La fedeltà o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Ho solo detto che se stai tradendo allora la fedeltà non è uno dei tuoi principi, forse non lo è mai stato.
> Se stai tradendo perché il tradimento di tuo marito ti ha fatto perdere questo tuoi principio, allora altrettanto...non lo era già da prima.


Premesso che non hai risposto alla mia domanda....... Siamo arrivate ad una conclusione: la fedelta' non fa parte dei miei principi , embe'!!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Premesso che non hai risposto alla mia domanda....... Siamo arrivate ad una conclusione: la fedelta' non fa parte dei miei principi , embe'!!!


Ne l'una ne l'altra (credevo di averlo sottinteso nel libera...), o meglio l'una si ma capirai storielle di gioventù nulla di traumatico...
Embè vai con dios (o chi per lui), vai libera in fondo che te ne frega a te se la moglie del tuo amante potrebbe provare il tuo stesso (sempre ammesso che...) dolore..sempre ammesso che non abbia l'amante pure lei, magari era quella di tuo marito...:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Suppongo che ognuno di noi abbia il proprio e che in genere cerchiamo di accoppiarci con chi ce l'ha simile al nostro.
> Altrimenti ti dico ti amo e tu mi dai una sberla...non ci sto dentro no?
> Ovvio che *è facile che i concetti difformi dai nostri ci appaiano strani no?*
> Ma non è mai bene giudicare le cose altrui con i nostri parametri, invece che essere obiettivi si è autolimitanti!


Certo. Per questo mi sembra strano il fatto che tu ti senta legittimato a tradirmi dopo una settimana in cui non abbiamo rapporti sessuali. Perchè ho un concetto di amore diverso dal tuo. Non c'è niente di autolimitante in questo. Non ho detto 'il tuo concetto di amore fa schifo'. Ho detto che per me è strano.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo. Per questo mi sembra strano il fatto che tu ti senta legittimato a tradirmi dopo una settimana in cui non abbiamo rapporti sessuali. Perchè ho un concetto di amore diverso dal tuo. Non c'è niente di autolimitante in questo. Non ho detto 'il tuo concetto di amore fa schifo'. Ho detto che per me è strano.


No io non ti tradisco...
Io ti dico...
solo...
www. non me la dai tu...
la cerco fuori.

Non ci stai?
Ciao ciao...

Ricorda: io non tradisco...

Io te lo dico...
Tu stasera non vuoi...ok...io esco...

Non vedo perchè devo rinunciare al mio piacere...quando sono sempre disponibile con te...

Ma non racconto balle al coniuge pur di riuscire a fare questo o quello...
Non perchè sarebbe tradimento, chi se ne frega, ma perchè non voglio insultare l'intelligenza di mia moglie...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ne l'una ne l'altra (credevo di averlo sottinteso nel libera...), o meglio l'una si ma capirai storielle di gioventù nulla di traumatico...
> Embè vai con dios (o chi per lui), vai libera in fondo che te ne frega a te se la moglie del tuo amante potrebbe provare il tuo stesso (sempre ammesso che...) dolore..sempre ammesso che non abbia l'amante pure lei, magari era quella di tuo marito...:rotfl:


Sempre più cretina....


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempre più cretina....


Sempre meglio che essere delle gran stronze e ipocrite. :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre meglio che essere delle gran stronze e ipocrite. :smile:


Che vita vuota.... che vuota vita....


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo e' il punto!!!! Qual' e' la normalita' , chi la stabilisce?????
> Personalmente ritengo che la normalita' dovrebbe essere la monogamia, l' esperienza mi ha allontanato da questa convinzione.


Ognuno ha la sua normalità


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo e' il punto!!!! Qual' e' la normalita' , chi la stabilisce?????
> Personalmente *ritengo che la normalita' dovrebbe essere la monogamia, l' esperienza mi ha allontanato da questa convinzione*.


Una domanda, visto che fino a qualche mese fa la pensavo come te.

Hai mai provato a prendere in considerazione che, anzichè cambiare convinzioni, dovresti cambiare vita?

Mi spiego meglio. Quando si subisce una delusione, si attraversa una fase di cambiamento, penso sia normale. E penso possa essere giusto passare al vaglio i propri convincimenti, rielaborarli alla luce delle nuove esperienze: tutto questo ci sta e può essere un percorso utile.

Ma non è detto che la disillusione debba essere necessariamente la meta finale. Spesso la disillusione è la maschera della rassegnazione.
Prima di rassegnarti, prima di rinunciare a ciò in cui credevi, aspetta e valuta ogni possibilità.

Io mi ero rassegnata a vivere una vita da disillusa. E ora sono tornata ad avere fiducia in ciò che per me un tempo era importante. La differenza è che nel frattempo l'ho messo alla prova, l'ho passato al setaccio. E ora posso dire di avere dei validi motivi per crederci ancora, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sempre più cretina....


....se c'è una cretina qui non è lei...



Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre meglio che essere delle gran stronze e ipocrite. :smile:


:up:



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che vita vuota.... che vuota vita....


piena la tua.... non dico di cosa però... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Ho letto un pacato scambio nei post sopra...e mi è parso di capire che una povera diversamente fedele è incappata in...in.....:scared: Simy!!!!
ma peggio ancora....lei. E solo lei......

La Sibilla!:scared::scared:

Ok ritorno seria.

Qual'è la causa della "litiga?"
Non ho letto tutto, tranne che forse lei è stata tradita, credeva nella fedeltà ma ora non più e ha una relazione con un uomo sposato.

Poi?
Se vi ne avete voglia eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho letto un pacato scambio nei post sopra...e mi è parso di capire che una povera diversamente fedele è incappata in...in.....:scared: Simy!!!!
> ma peggio ancora....lei. E solo lei......
> 
> La Sibilla!:scared::scared:
> ...


Mah pare sia la mancanza di sesso no?
Per cosa si litiga? Palp palp...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tebina (8 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah pare sia la mancanza di sesso no?
> Per cosa si litiga? Palp palp...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sempre il solito Conte...la mancanza di sesso non mi sembra un riassunto valido!

comunque stasera ho sperimentato il sesso extremo in webbecamme...ho fatto vedere le microtette ad un altra donna.
E' tradimento?



Fine ot

vado a dormire. Non mi sopporto da sola. Sono troppo in kretinite anche per me.


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

ogni coppia ha la sua storia ... 
il suo modo di fare sesso ... 

se viene a mancare, bisogna ricercarne le cause ... 
se la coppia è "sana" ... nel senso, c'è complicità, feeling, intesa, comunicazione su vari piani ...
credo che sia facile affrontare il discorso ... 
e credo che sia anche facile capire ... e rispettare, se lui non se la sente di affrontare ... 

ma se tutto ciò non c'è ... 
iniziare a restaurare un dialogo ... 
a parlarne ... piano piano ...
ritrovarsi ... 

non penserei subito al "marcio" ... 

ma naturalmente dipende molto dalla coppia ... 
come è articolata ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....se c'è una cretina qui non è lei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahaha... scusatemi allora.... le due amichette...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahaha... scusatemi allora.... le due amichette...


Pur non essendo amico ho pensato obiettivamente come loro


Maurizio


----------



## aristocat (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahaha... scusatemi allora.... le due amichette...


Scusa al di là delle cose che vengono dette, notavo che ogni tuo post è un'unghiata contro tutti .
Cacchio non ti si può dire niente che sbotti e ti offendi... 
Se sei contenta del tuo ménage vai così ma non pretendere che qui la pensino tutti come te... 
E' il forum, bellezza :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pur non essendo amico ho pensato obiettivamente come loro
> 
> 
> Maurizio


grazie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie! :mrgreen:


Mizzica...io mi spaventerei avessi qualcosa in comune con maurizietto nostro.

:carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica...io mi spaventerei avessi qualcosa in comune con maurizietto nostro.
> 
> :carneval:


:scared: 

bè... dai però se dice cose giuste bisogna dargliene atto...mica lo possiamo attaccare sempre :mrgreen:

e poi anche te gli hai dato ragione! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> bè... dai però se dice cose giuste bisogna dargliene atto...mica lo possiamo attaccare sempre :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


No infatti, concordo.
Ogni tanto quando gli si collegano le sinapsi dice robe condivisibili.
E quando il collegamento si interrompe ed entra in modalità erotica tebe che...non so....
ha gli ormoni che lo annebbiano.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No infatti, concordo.
> Ogni tanto quando gli si collegano le sinapsi dice robe condivisibili.
> E quando il collegamento si interrompe ed entra in modalità erotica tebe che...non so....
> ha gli ormoni che lo annebbiano.


Ma che film ti fai? per non dire altro, io esco solo con ragazze giovani , tu non potresti nemmeno essere la mia anziana cameriera dato che sputi nei piatti.
Ti ripeto il consiglio cerca di essere più sexi per il tuo compagno così forse qualche volta dice di no alla sua amante.

Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe, simy...:rotfl:

Simy...


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che film ti fai? per non dire altro, io esco solo con ragazze giovani , tu non potresti nemmeno essere la mia anziana cameriera dato che sputi nei piatti.
> Ti ripeto il consiglio cerca di essere più sexi per il tuo compagno così forse qualche volta *dice di no alla sua amante.*
> 
> Maurizio


Ma sei matto?????

Io voglio che dica si così posso vedere il mio capo e farmi portare al motel!!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe, simy...:rotfl:
> 
> Simy...View attachment 4946


L'avatar del bacio è stalking.

E' un chiaro riferimento sessuale. per di più dubbio.


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'avatar del bacio è stalking.
> 
> E' un chiaro riferimento sessuale. per di più dubbio.


 :rotfl:

Stalking...io...tsk...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe, simy...:rotfl:
> 
> Simy...View attachment 4946


:forza:




Tebe ha detto:


> L'avatar del bacio è stalking.
> 
> E' un chiaro riferimento sessuale. per di più dubbio.


a meno che Ely non abbia cambiato i suoi gusti sessuali no! è affettuoso nei miei confornti...in caso contrario... :scared:





Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Stalking...io...tsk...:rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a meno che Ely non abbia cambiato i suoi gusti sessuali no! è affettuoso nei miei confornti...in caso contrario... :scared:
> 
> :mrgreen:


Decisamente no, i miei gusti rimangono sempre gli stessi. :carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Decisamente no, i miei gusti rimangono sempre gli stessi. :carneval:



e allora siamo apposto! :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il sesso è la cosa più bella di ogni rapporto di coppia. Levi quello e due persone diventano due amici.
> Le persone si sposano per avere sicurezza, stabilità, amore e anche delle grandi scopate con *orgasmi assicurati a cadenza periodica.*
> Non ti sposi per fare la suora o il prete e leggerti poesie d'amore mentre i tuoi organi sessuali si restringono.


Che visione orribile del sesso matrimoniale.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che visione orribile del sesso matrimoniale.


oddio sta perla  di saggezza me l'ero persa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che visione orribile del sesso matrimoniale.


Buongiorno mia cara...infatti concordo con tutto,ma il sesso a scadenza precisa..mi sembra grossa idiozia..si puo'stare senzxa anche 4 giorni e poi farlo tutte le sere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno mia cara...infatti concordo con tutto,ma il sesso a scadenza precisa..mi sembra grossa idiozia..si puo'stare senzxa anche 4 giorni e poi farlo tutte le sere...


... ma anche farlo più volte in un giorno, improvvisando. Finchè c'è vita c'è speranza, eh?


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che visione orribile del sesso matrimoniale.


Penso che ToyGirl intendesse che il sesso è (o dovrebbe essere) assicurato con una certa regolarità quando hai un partner fisso e che questo sia uno dei vantaggi di avere un legame, mentre lo è meno se si salta da una relazione occasionale all'altra.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma anche farlo più volte in un giorno, improvvisando. Finchè c'è vita c'è speranza, eh?


senza dubbio..io non l'ho mai programmato..e'il suo bello..se minosse non rompe le palle anche qua'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Penso che ToyGirl intendesse che il sesso è (o dovrebbe essere) assicurato con una certa regolarità quando hai un partner fisso e che questo sia uno dei vantaggi di avere un legame, mentre lo è meno se si salta da una relazione occasionale all'altra.


... e proprio questa è la visione orribile del sesso matrimoniale, secondo me. Io di assicurato ho solo la macchina, ma forse è la mia fortuna, pensandoci.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e proprio questa è la visione orribile del sesso matrimoniale, secondo me. Io di assicurato ho solo la macchina, ma forse è la mia fortuna, pensandoci.


Ma orribile in quanto scontato? Perchè un conto è sapere che c'è, un conto è come si fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma orribile in quanto scontato? Perchè un *conto è sapere che c'è, un conto è come si fa*.


Non avevo neppure contemplato la seconda parte del tuo pensiero... che renderebbe il sesso triste, anche. No, quello che secondo me è orribile, è aspettarsi il sesso come cosa scontata, prescindendo dalla passione, dal momento, dal desiderio. Mi sposo e ho risolto il problema di dover trovare qualcuno per fare sesso? Ho il sesso assicurato? Mi aspetto di fare sesso con una certa regolarità perchè siamo sposati o abbiamo una relazione stabile? Ah, ok. Il dovere coniugale.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avevo neppure contemplato la seconda parte del tuo pensiero... che renderebbe il sesso triste, anche. No, quello che secondo me è orribile, è aspettarsi il sesso come cosa scontata, prescindendo dalla passione, dal momento, dal desiderio. Mi sposo e ho risolto il problema di dover trovare qualcuno per fare sesso? Ho il sesso assicurato? Mi aspetto di fare sesso con una certa regolarità perchè siamo sposati o abbiamo una relazione stabile? Ah, ok. Il dovere coniugale.


Ahm. Senti, boh. Se in un matrimonio non diamo per scontato il sesso, non vedo che razza di matrimonio sarebbe. Ma parliamo anche di convivenza o fidanzamento. Con chi vuoi dare per scontato il sesso se non con il tuo marito/fidanzato/compagno (amanti a parte, quello è un altro discorso)? Io dico scontato perchè sai già che lo farai con QUELLA persona. Non parlo delle modalità, perchè poi sta alla coppia renderlo il più soddisfacente e meno noioso e, appunto, scontato possibile.


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avevo neppure contemplato la seconda parte del tuo pensiero... che renderebbe il sesso triste, anche. No, quello che secondo me è orribile, è aspettarsi il sesso come cosa scontata, prescindendo dalla passione, dal momento, dal desiderio. Mi sposo e ho risolto il problema di dover trovare qualcuno per fare sesso? Ho il sesso assicurato? Mi aspetto di fare sesso con una certa regolarità perchè siamo sposati o abbiamo una relazione stabile? Ah, ok. Il dovere coniugale.



Toy ha scritto chiaramente che se il suo compagno non la battezza regolarmente tutte le sere o quasi lei va in paranoia dura. Leggi la sua esternazione con questa lente.
Mi sposo = è garantito che mi trombi e io sono felice

Triste quanto vuoi, ma vista dal suo punto di vista il ragionamento fila


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Triste quanto vuoi, ma vista dal suo punto di vista il ragionamento fila


Ma triste perchè? Boh, non lo capisco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahm. Senti, boh. Se in un matrimonio non diamo per scontato il sesso, non vedo che razza di matrimonio sarebbe. Ma parliamo anche di convivenza o fidanzamento. Con chi vuoi dare per scontato il sesso se non con il tuo marito/fidanzato/compagno (amanti a parte, quello è un altro discorso)? Io dico scontato perchè sai già che lo farai con QUELLA persona. Non parlo delle modalità, perchè poi sta alla coppia renderlo il più soddisfacente e meno noioso e, appunto, scontato possibile.


Toy ha parlato di cadenza regolare. Allora, se io mi aspetto di fare con una persona sesso a intervalli regolari di tempo, secondo me, non mi attiverò molto per accendere il suo desiderio. Questo intendevo. Le modalità intervengono dopo, ed influiscono sulla soddisfazione. Ma desiderio e soddisfazione sono due cose molto diverse nelle dinamiche sessuali di una coppia. Dare per scontata la disponibilità sessuale dell'altro perchè si fa coppia fissa... dopo 25 anni di coppia fissa posso dire che è un errore?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Toy ha parlato di cadenza regolare. Allora, se io mi aspetto di fare con una persona sesso a intervalli regolari di tempo, secondo me, non mi attiverò molto per accendere il suo desiderio. Questo intendevo. Le modalità intervengono dopo, ed influiscono sulla soddisfazione. Ma desiderio e soddisfazione sono due cose molto diverse nelle dinamiche sessuali di una coppia. Dare per scontata la disponibilità sessuale dell'altro perchè si fa coppia fissa... dopo 25 anni di coppia fissa posso dire che è un errore?


Ma è chiaro che, al meno di non essere pronti per un tsa, non è che uno si mette a fissare i giorni e le ore del rapporto da consumare. Io non credo che Troy (scusa Troy) sia a sto livello. Immagino che abbia bisogno di farsi una ripassata spesso, ma di sicuro, sempre e comunque, in funzione dell'istinto, non del calendario.


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Dopo 25 anni... non lo so 
Di sicuro comunque ci vorrebbe LUI (peccato che sia morto) :rotfl:

[video=youtube;Ajzpd-ONOdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajzpd-ONOdo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che, al meno di non essere pronti per un tsa, non è che uno si mette a fissare i giorni e le ore del rapporto da consumare. Io non credo che Troy (scusa Troy) sia a sto livello. Immagino che abbia bisogno di farsi una ripassata spesso, ma di sicuro, sempre e comunque, in funzione dell'istinto, non del calendario.


Appunto dico: se il sesso all'interno della coppia diventa quello che ti risolve quando hai bisogno di farti dare una ripassata... la vedo grigia. Che poi ci si diventi così... ciascuno fa quello che può, ma se si parte con questa aspettativa...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto dico: se il sesso all'interno della coppia diventa quello che ti risolve quando hai bisogno di farti dare una ripassata... la vedo grigia. Che poi ci si diventi così... ciascuno fa quello che può, ma se si parte con questa aspettativa...


Bè ma è anche quello, o no? Lasciando perdere tradimento e tutto, ma quando hai voglia da chi vai se non da tuo marito? Non riesco davvero a capire il problema quale sarebbe.


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che, al meno di non essere pronti per un tsa, non è che uno si mette a fissare i giorni e le ore del rapporto da consumare. Io non credo che* Troy *(scusa Troy) sia a sto livello. Immagino che abbia bisogno di farsi una ripassata spesso, ma di sicuro, sempre e comunque, in funzione dell'istinto, non del calendario.


:singleeye:


----------

